# Rosen im Garten



## jolantha (6. Juni 2017)

Die Rosenzeit fängt an, und ich finde, sie haben einen eigenen Thread verdient


----------



## dizzzi (6. Juni 2017)

Dann mal 3 von mir...


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

och  jolantha.... du warst nen tick schneller! eben hab ich noch drüber sinniert, ob man den rosen ein eigenes thema widmen sollte... na dann der Vollständigkeit halber hier nochmal die ersten Rosenblüten in meinem Garten für diese Saison, die augusta luise und dann die munstead wood 
      

lg Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo Anne und Ina,
auch ich mag Rosen sehr. Ich finde es eine gute Idee, diesen ein Thema zu widmen. Bis auf eine gelbe und die "Fairies" sind bei mir schon alle aufgeblüht. Dies' Jahr bauen wir noch ein großes Hochbeet (wo hoffentlich noch ein paar mehr Platz finden ). Ich häng mal ein Bild von meiner "Santana" an. Die duftet zwar nicht, aber blüht über viele Wochen. Wenn man sich die Arbeit macht und alle verblühten Zweige abschneidet , dann hat man im Spätsommer und Herbst noch mal Freude (es ist eine "öfterblühende").


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2017)

moin zusammen! 
so sieht augusta luise voll aufgeblüht aus :
    
sie ist noch klein und hat erst drei Knospen, ich bekam sie letzes Jahr erst als Geschenk meines Onkels aus Sachsen, ein passionierter Gärtner und rosenfreund. ich kannte sie vorher nicht, aber sie ist toll. Und duftet. ihr zu Füßen ein lachsfarbener storchenschnabel namens WARGRAVE PINK, der hatte schon einige Blüten offen, die gerade verblüht sind, und die neuen Knospen sind noch geschlossen. ich hoffe bald ein bild zu erwischen, auf dem rose und __ storchschnabel gemeinsam blühen! 

und hier die erste aufgehende Knospe der NEW DAWN im Morgentau
  

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2017)

Kletterrose am Wald


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2017)

Die Augusta Luise kurz nach dem Kauf und die andere ist noch von unseren Vorgängern  im Garten geblieben. Sie blüht fleißig also durfte sie bleiben. 

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2017)

Deine " Vorgängerrose " gefällt mir


----------



## Anja Thomas (9. Juni 2017)

Mag Rosen auch sehr gerne, und hab grad zufällig heute morgen meine orangene fotografiert. Den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr, das Schildchen ist abhanden gekommen.


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2017)

gestern abend hat die BONITA kletterrose ihre  erste Blüte geöffnet 
  
hier noch munstead wood, new dawn und augusta luise. 
      
volle Blütenpracht kommt erst in ein paar Tagen, Knospen sitzen in den startlöchern

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2017)

Ich mag die Dinger ja überhaupt nicht, zuviele Dornen, stehen immer im Weg und gießen muss man auch noch u.s.w.
Aber für euch gibt es ein paar Bilder extra


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2017)

Rosen nach dem Regen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (10. Juni 2017)

Ganz toll Anne, ich muss noch ein wenig warten 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 
heute hat die louise odier ihre erste Blüte geöffnet :

  

hier die augusta luise mit endlich zeitgleich blühendem geranium x oxonianum WARGRAVE PINK

  

und hier die rote rosen kollektion am schuppen, da ist die munstead wood, eine bienenweiderose in samtrot und in gleicher Farbe eine kleinblütige kletterrose 

        

lg und einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag noch 
ina


----------



## Mario09 (11. Juni 2017)

huhu ,ein paar fotos vom rosenrundgang von heute .....


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Juni 2017)

Wir haben auch ein paar Rosen, aber die Namen weiß ich von denen nicht.


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Ganz toll Anne, ich muss noch ein wenig warten
> 
> LG Heike


Dafür hast Du dann länger was von


----------



## dizzzi (14. Juni 2017)

Wo wir nun schon so viele schöne Rosen, habe ich mal eine kleine Frage...
Wie schafft ihr das, dass die Blattläuse und Ameisen sich nicht an den Rosen laben?
Ich habe ja baubedingt noch sehr junge Rosen mit ganz zarten Ästen und Blüten. Aktuell gehe ich jeden Tag an den Rosen vorbei, und schau mal, welche Schädlinge sich da so rum treiben. Aktuell nehme ich flüssige Schmierseife mit Wasser...


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2017)

@dizzzi 
Ich habe da nie drauf geachtet. Wenn der Standort stimmt, kommt die Pflanze zurecht.


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2017)

So sieht es bei mir aus:
2010
  

Und jetzt 
von links nach rechts "Roter Korsar", "Jenny Duval", "Gruß an Labenz", "Jenny Duval", "de Resht" und ganz klein, da umgezogen (ich hoffe sie startet nächstes Jahr wieder durch)  "Winchester Cathedral"
 

Storchenschnabel verwebt sich in "Roten Korsar"
  

Glockenblume in "Jenny Duval"
  

Eine Selbstaussaat jetzt ca. 2,50. Sehr beliebt bei Vögeln und Insekten.
  

Und mein Liebling auch bienenfreundlich "Petit Papillon" blüht die ganze Saison


----------



## Ida17 (14. Juni 2017)

Meine Röschen machen sich, auch wenn Augusta Luise noch nicht so oppulent ist wie die meiner Mutter  
Letztere ist eine Rose von unserem allseits bekannten Discounter für 0,49€  nett sieht sie aus, steht jetzt im zweiten Jahr und blüht wie Teufel


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> schau mal, welche Schädlinge sich da so rum treiben.


Kannst du mir verraten wo ich welche kaufen kann


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo Rene,


troll20 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Dinger ja überhaupt nicht, zuviele Dornen, stehen immer im Weg und gießen muss man auch noch u.s.w.


von den Dingern blühen bei mir jetzt alle. Es haben einige Rosen aus dem Blumenladen Asyl bei mir im Garten gefunden (die im Topf, zwar veredelte, aber vermutlich ohne Unterlage). Die wachsen nicht so recht, und bringen selten mehr als eine Blüte. Mit den anderen bin ich sehr zufrieden. Eine rosa und eine weiße kam vor über 10 Jahren aus dem Baumarkt, die gelbe ist in Sangerhausen (Rosarium ) gekauft worden - mehr als den Duft nach "Zitrusblüte" (sie riecht wirklich sehr intensiv und angenehm) habe ich nicht in Erinnerung. Eine "Nostalgie" haben wir auch, seit drei Jahren eine "Gebrüder Grimm" (das ist sogar eine ADR-Rose), und weiße bzw. rosa "Fairies", sowie etliche Kartoffelrosen (Rosa rugosa).


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2017)

Hier geht's jetzt auch langsam los :

mit den bildern will ich mich heute mal dem thema passende begleitpflanzen widmen


das sind die roten rosen am schuppen, begleitpflanzen sind zartgelber frauenmantel und rispenhortensien sowie dunkelrote Clematis und __ kermesbeere
       

hier eine kleine patio-rose mit geranium sanguineum var. striatum
 

hier louise odier mit __ katzenminze und geranium sanguineum
   

zu dieser kletterrose BONITA gehört eine kleinblütige fliederfarbene Clematis, Knospen haben sich leider noch nicht geöffnet
 

hier die kletterrose new dawn mit purpurner Clematis und geranium x oxonianum
   

augusta luise mit geranium x oxonianum WARGRAVE PINK in lachsfarben
   

leider sind die meisten noch nicht so üppig, aber für demonstrationszwecke der passenden Farben reicht es..

es sind noch nicht alle von mir gepflanzten Kombinationen soweit, aber ich reiche die Bilder nach!

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (15. Juni 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> es sind noch nicht alle von mir gepflanzten Kombinationen soweit, aber ich reiche die Bilder nach!




Ina, 
meine Rosen haben auch alle Begleiter , aber die sind nicht bewußt ausgewählt. Viele Rosen bei mir sind aus Stecklingen gezogen,
die ich immer einfach in die Erde stecke, wo grade Platz ist.


----------



## ina1912 (15. Juni 2017)

oh mit Stecklingen hab ich es noch nie probiert! Was kommen denn fa für welche raus, wenn sie die robuste Unterlage nicht haben, wo sie normalerweise drauf veredelt werden? Wahrscheinlich die selben Blüten oder? 
mit den begleitpflanzen mache ich mir schon seit einigen Jahren Gedanken. wobei ich früher sehr wenige rosen hatte, erst in den letzten zwei drei  Jahren mehr angeschafft, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass sie unseren lehmboden mögen wie sonst keine. 
die üblichen hofstaat-pflanzen für rosen sind ja neben geranium und frauenmantel eigentlich in erster Linie  __ lavendel und  __ rittersporn. wächst bei mir aber nicht, daher bin ich auf die anderen ausgewichen. musste nur noch passende Farben aussuchen. ist das hier nicht ne hammer Kombi? 

    

lg Ina


----------



## dizzzi (15. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir verraten wo ich welche kaufen kann


Ja, bei mir. Pro Blattlaus 0,5 Cent.
Zzlg. Versand. Nur innerhalb Deutschlands. Bezahlung per PayPal.
Allerdings bin ich zur Zeit ausverkauft.
Kommen aber bald wieder rein.


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir



ich meine ja die richtig bösen die bis unter die Erde alles auffuttern 
nich so ein paar lausige Artgenossen das muss gehen wie


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube der Troll brauch mal ne Abkühlung oder 

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Troll brauch mal ne Abkühlung oder
> 
> LG Heike


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo, liebe Rosenfreunde,
ihr macht mich verrückt mit der Augusta Luise, ich find die so toll, jetzt wächst sie bei mir im Garten! 
Die Gebrüder Grimm finde ich auch toll, wachsen bei mir mit Bonita zusammen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juni 2017)

... und noch'n paar...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juni 2017)

aber, was dem einen die Laus, ist dem anderen der Mehltau, wie ihr seht.
Habt ihr ein Hausmittel dagegen, oder hilft nur die chemische Keule?
Der Standort und die Sorte spielen sicher auch eine Rolle. Bekommt nur Morgensonne , ist eine Ramblerrose
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (15. Juni 2017)

sorry, hab mich geirrt, nicht Bonita sondern Bonica 82 wachsen mit Gebrüder Grimm.


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2017)

So für euch Suchtis ein paar neue Bilder.
Bevor der Schreder kommen kann
Von der Straße:
  
Von Nah:
  
Von der Seite:
  
Und der Rest


----------



## Ida17 (16. Juni 2017)

Dafür, dass Du nicht magst haste aber ne ganze Menge von dem Zeug


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> So für euch Suchtis ein paar neue Bilder.
> Bevor der Schreder kommen kann
> Von der Straße:
> Anhang anzeigen 186020
> ...


Schredder?!?


----------



## jolantha (17. Juni 2017)

Meine Kletterrosen
 Garage    Schuppen    Zaun
  Rosenbogen rechts    Im __ Flieder   Rosenbogen links


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2017)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> aber, was dem einen die Laus, ist dem anderen der Mehltau, wie ihr seht.
> Habt ihr ein Hausmittel dagegen, oder hilft nur die chemische Keule?


Ich kenne als Empfehlung H-Milch plus Wasser 1:10 verdünnen und dann sprühen. Muss man aber öfters machen. Beim mir hat es dieses Jahr nicht so richtig geholfen. :-(

Ein paar meiner Lieblinge, wobei ich eigentlich fast nur Rosen habe, die ich mag (gründlich ausgesucht vor einigen Jahren).
 
City of York = Parkdirektor Benshop oder so ähnlich

   
Felicite de Feligonde

 
Pauls Himalaja Musk

 
Maria Lisa


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Juni 2017)

Annett schrieb:


> Ich kenne als Empfehlung H-Milch plus Wasser 1:10 verdünnen und dann sprühen. Muss man aber öfters machen. Beim mir hat es dieses Jahr nicht so richtig geholfen. :-(
> 
> Ein paar meiner Lieblinge, wobei ich eigentlich fast nur Rosen habe, die ich mag (gründlich ausgesucht vor einigen Jahren).
> Anhang anzeigen 186093
> ...


Hallo, Anett, ja, das habe ich auch schon gehört, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß das helfen soll, muß ich mal ausprobieren. Vielen Dank!
Pauls Himalaya Musk habe ich über'm Pavillon. Freu' mich jedes Jahr, wie schön sie blüht!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2017)

Annett schrieb:


> Ich kenne als Empfehlung* H-Milch* plus Wasser 1:10 verdünnen und dann sprühen. Muss man aber öfters machen. Beim mir hat es dieses Jahr nicht so richtig geholfen. :-(


Annett, 
der Grund liegt in der H-Milch . Es sollte immer Frischmilch sein, am Besten noch die, vom Bauern direkt. 
Die Mikroorganismen, die hilfreich sind, sind in der H-Milch nicht mehr enthalten . 
Schau mal da : 
http://www.t-online.de/heim-garten/...an-rosen-und-anderen-pflanzen-bekaempfen.html


----------



## andreas w. (18. Juni 2017)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Anne und Ina,
> ..... Wenn man sich die Arbeit macht und alle verblühten Zweige abschneidet , dann hat man im Spätsommer und Herbst noch mal Freude (es ist eine "öfterblühende").
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 184864



He Rolf - oder wer mir sonst noch "hilfreich unter die Arme packen kann" .

Meine Frau liebt Rosen und pflegt sie angeblich auch  - behauptet sie jedenfalls . Egal, das ist nicht die Frage.

Da ich und wenn ich die Rosen nach der Blüte schneide, wo bzw. wie weit unter der Blüte werden sie "gekappt" damit die Blüten zeitnah neu kommen? Wenn zuviel abgeschnitten wird, denke ich brauchen sie zu lange zum wieder austreiben, daher die Frage. Vielleicht kann mir noch einer ein Fotochen dazu machen - so für ganz blöde wie mich .

Danke für die Info, schönes Wochenende - Andreas.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> * defekter Link entfernt *


Unter Rosen und andere Pflanzen bekämpfen versteh ich aber was anderes 
Wie kann man nur immer auf diese armen kleinen Nützlinge rumhacken, die sind doch so wichtig für das Gleichgewicht in der Natur


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juni 2017)

Moin,
seit 3 Jahren sprühe ich unsere Rosen, und wir haben reichlich,
im Frühjahr mit einem Vollmich/-Wassergemisch, 2:10.
Die Vollmilch hole ich direkt beim Bauern, ca. 2 Liter.
Die Milchsäurebakterien stärken die Pflanzen und sie werden deutlich robuster
gegen diverse Blattkrankheiten.
Heute früh fotografiert:


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Andreas,


andreas w. schrieb:


> wie weit unter der Blüte werden sie "gekappt" damit die Blüten zeitnah neu kommen?


erst in der letzten Ausgabe von "Mein schöner Garten" stand: Rückschnitt bis zum nächsten "richtigen" Blatt. Ich schneide am Abend beim Rundgang die verblühten Blüten (was für eine doofe Formulierung) einzeln ab, hab' das also selbst noch nie genau genommen.


----------



## andreas w. (19. Juni 2017)

Danke, so werd ich´s handhaben. Gruß und schöne Blüten


----------



## jolantha (21. Juni 2017)

ein paar kann ich Euch auch noch zeigen 
das sind meine weiß-rosa Sorten, gelb und rot gibt es aber auch noch


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Juni 2017)

Ganz toll Anne, so weit sind unsere noch nicht.

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2017)

Heike, viele bei mir fangen schon an zu verblühen, durch die Hitze. 
Wenn Deine loslegen, hast Du viel länger was davon


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo,  heute mal ein paar neue rosenbilder von mir,

Zuerst die unbekannte gelbe 
    

Die rosa Patio-rose mit geranium sanguineum 
  

New dawn am Rosengitter mit purpur Clematis und am Wandbrunnen
    

Die erste zaghafte Blüte der madame Pompadour mit __ Katzenminze 
  

Die Bonita Kletterrose mit hell-lila Clematis,  noch ganz in den Anfängen
            

Die roten Rosen am Schuppen im Vorgarten, Munstead Wood, Bienenweiderose und rote Kletterrose mit indischer __ Kermesbeere
            

Louse Odier mit Katzenminze und Geranium 
      

Schönen Sonntag Abend wünscht Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (29. Juni 2017)

Endlich meine Rosen fangen richtig an 
                      
  2 fehlen noch. Aber ich habe zu wenig, da fehlen mir noch ein paar Kletterrosen und die englischen Rosen, stehen alle schon auf der Willhabenliste, nur der Platz ist noch nicht frei.

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (30. Juni 2017)

Heike, schön wird es jetzt bei Dir. 
Bei mir ist die erste Blüte fast durch, und ich bin schon dabei, alles verblühte rauszuschneiden . 
Geht alles wieder viel zu schnell vorbei .


----------



## DbSam (30. Juni 2017)

Rosen im Garten?

Haben wir auch:
  

Wobei ich mich schwach erinnern kann, dass dort letztes Jahr irgendwie mehr Rosen ihre Knospen öffneten.
Aber so ist sie halt, die Natur.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2017)

Also Carsten @DbSam da geht doch noch was vom Hügel weg, oder


----------



## DbSam (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo René,

dieses Bild wurde kurz vor der platzregnerischen Hagelschauersturzbachsintflut geschossen.
Mittlerweile wurde diese Kante von der Natur nachgeformt und deren Reste auf der neuen Bodenplatte in Mischung mit Verlegesand, Dreck, Steinen und Schlammwasser verteilt. Die genaue Zusammensetzung wird, wie vorhin schon angedeutet, meine Frau morgen mit der Schippe ermitteln dürfen. Ich tu mir so etwas nicht an.

Ansonsten:
Ja, nächstes Jahr kehre ich mit dem Minibagger zurück, da wird die obere Hälfte noch umgebaut. 
Zuerst aber muss meine Frau das neue Fischhotel fertig bauen.
Die ist aber manchmal so unsäglich langsam und baut eher lieber Hünengräber - da muss ich ihr sicher wieder mal zeigen wie etwas richtig geht...

Beispielfoto 'Hünengrab' (made by 'meine Frau'   ):
 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Juni 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wurde diese Kante von der Natur nachgeformt und deren Reste auf der neuen Bodenplatte in Mischung mit Verlegesand, Dreck, Steinen und Schlammwasser verteilt.


Hi Carsten
Das  ^∆^∆^∆^∆^∆^^ und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 das,
Sorry wegen's COPYRIGHT 
schreit aber förmlich nach einer Trockenmauer ,inkl. Drainage zum Hang ! Dann ist's auch mit MONOTONIE hin ! Und wenn deine Frau schön fleissig ist ,
gibt es bald Ruinen bei dir ! Da kann man im Schatten 1,2,3...kühle Blonde genießen 
Mensch ! 
Nu hab ich doch die ROSEN vergessen !


----------



## DbSam (1. Juli 2017)

Ja, nee ... 
Gute Idee, aber Trockenmauer aus dem Zeugs geht nicht. Das dient nur als Füllhilfe für den Magerbeton hinter den zu mauernden Teichwänden. Sagt meine Frau jedenfalls, ist ja auch ihr Teich. 

Für eine Trockenmauer ist der Hang zu steil, zu lang, zu ...

Ansonsten: 
Drainage ist klar, Fundament auch. Dann werden Hammerrechte zu einem Schichtenmauerwerk verarbeitet und von hinten mit einer verlorenen Schalung inkl. Bewehrungsmatten mit Beton vergossen.
Wenn meine Frau den Teich hochgemauert hat, dann schaue ich ihr dabei lächelnd zu ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juli 2017)

moin moin! 

wollte euch nur kurz meine beute von der heute endenden home & garden messe im berliner olympia reiterstadion zeigen:
die ALOHA kletterrose von einer Gärtnerei aus neumünster. eine tolle Mischung aus pink und apricot 

lg und einen schönen Sonntag noch 
ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (9. Juli 2017)

Das sind dann die Bummler,  die beiden ziehen im Herbst bei mir aus und bei meiner Mutter ein, evtl gefällt es ihnen dort besser.  Sie kamen bei mir gar nicht in die Puschen und stehen schon 5 Jahre, vielleicht sind es ja kleine Diven. 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juli 2017)

Wenn Deine Mutti sie nicht will, ich würde mich erbarmen

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juli 2017)

Und ich hab auch noch paar Bilder 
                      

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (10. Juli 2017)

Schön Ina, daß bei dir noch soviele Blüten sind. 
Bei mir ist schon so ziemlich alles vorbei. Ich habe gestern eine ganze Schubkarre voll an ausgeblühten Rosenköpfen
gehabt, und fast zwei Stunden gebraucht, um überall verblühtes wegzuschneiden.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juli 2017)

Naja, die Bodendeckerrosen fangen jetzt erst so richtig an und blühen bis zum Frost. Die englischen und französischen Rosen sind zwar gerade abgeblüht, setzen aber bereits neuen Austrieb an. Da kommen sicher nochmal zum August/September Nachblüten. Hier in meinem Garten ist eh alles immer etwas später. Erstens Brandenburg und zweitens Schattengarten.

Lg ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo Ina,
so schnell geben wir nicht auf 
Es ärgert mich einfach nur, die mickern obwohl behandelt wie die anderen auch und ich kaufe keine mehr im Katalog . Meiner Mutter gefallen sie aber und sie hat anderen Boden. Wenn das auch nix wird dann kannste Platz schaffen.
Du wolltest ja eh noch mal vorbei kommen und dir Krebsscheren holen.....

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juli 2017)

Klar, schaue mir gern mal Eure Gegend an! Sind ja bald Ferien,  muss nur den Filius zu ner Fahrt überreden... übrigens blüht die Augusta Luise auch wieder, siehe voriher Post. Ist noch gar nicht so lange her, abet vielleicht blüht diese Sorte nicht zweimal, sondern immer wieder durch den ganzen Sommer, die solls ja auch geben.
Hast Du denn Sortennamen zu den beiden?


----------



## ina1912 (11. Juli 2017)

Upps, doppelpost


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo Ina, 

ich könnte dazu nur Google fragen, bin ja jetzt für 3 Wochen an der Ostsee auf Dienstreise und Mathias brauche ich nicht fragen der findet sie nicht auf dem Beet 
Wir haben nicht nur Teich sondern für deinen Großen auch Hund.

LG Heike


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> bin ja jetzt für 3 Wochen an der Ostsee auf Dienstreise



Hab schon angefangen Mohnsamen zu sammeln, dann warte ich noch die 3 Wochen ab, mit verschicken , okay ??


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (13. Juli 2017)

Danke Anne, habe deine Samen auch schon gepflückt 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juli 2017)

moin an die Rosenliebhaber! 

etwas Romantik gefällig? der Garten zeigt sich gerade sehr verwunschen, schade, dass man die Zeit im Büro verbringen muss, aber ab morgen ist Urlaub! 
                  

lg Ina


----------



## Ida17 (19. Juli 2017)

Wie schön, im Garten kann man nicht genug Rosen haben 
Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich Dir mit dem lauschigem Plätzchen


----------



## ina1912 (19. Juli 2017)

Danke Dir, Ida! 
es stimmt, man kann nicht genug Rosen haben! bei mir werden zwar die sonnigen Plätze knapp, aber eine neue Kletterrose gab es neulich trotzdem... die  wird ihr Köpfchen schon in die Sonne recken. Ich wünschte nur, die wären alle schon üppiger. Hätte früher damit anfangen sollen. Na ja, wenn ich irgendwann  in Pension gehe, hab ich sicher auch noch was davon! 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

diese hübsche kleine Bodendeckerrose namens PINK PRINCESS hüpfte mir in meinem urlaubsort im Edeka für 6,99 in den einkaufswagen! ähnliche habe ich schon in pink, diese ist aber heller, geht ein wenig ins Creme und hat noch etliche Knospen. Ich kanns kaum erwarten, die in mein Beet zu setzen und zu schauen, wie sie sich dort macht. 
  

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2017)

Ina, 
ist doch komisch, daß so manche Pflanzen die Angewohnheit haben einfach in einen Einkaufswagen zu hüpfen. 
Wirklich hübsch die Kleine .


----------



## Ida17 (26. Juli 2017)

Kenn ich nur zu gut, neben Röschen machen sich auch __ Hortensien und __ Waldreben gerne ein paar Beine und schwups sind sie als blinde Passagiere mitgefahren  
ob das der Grund für leichte Portfeus ist?   es bleibt mir ein Rätsel


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Juli 2017)

ja, das kenn' ich. Das ist das "nimm mich mit- Syndrom". Vorsicht, ist ansteckend!!!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juli 2017)

Ihr habt absolut Recht Mädels! na wenn man bedenkt, dass eine Bodendeckerrose dieser Größe im baumarkt schon 11,99 kostet, kann man doch auch gar nicht anders! und diese Farbe hab ich in unserem hornbach so auch noch nicht gesehen. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (28. Juli 2017)

moin moin! 
so, wieder daheim! Eine Rose, von der ich keinen Namen habe, ist doch glatt erst während meiner Abwesenheit aufgeblüht. hier sieht man noch die reste... 
    

die kleine PINK PRINCESS wird morgen dazu bzw davor gepflanzt, denn die Farben gehen schön ineinander über. 

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

so, das neue Röschen PINK PRINCESS aus dem Urlaub  war heute fast voll erblüht, höchste Zeit es einzupflanzen!
 

 Ich habe noch eine freie Stelle vor der großen Rose zwischen verschiedenen storchenschnäbeln gefunden. Sie wird nun hoffentlich bald von diesen umspielt.
 
     
die sternförmigen Blüten, die sich zwischen das Röschen gemogelt haben, gehören dem g. x oxonianum WINSTON CHURCHILL, links davon das niedrige lila ist sibirischer storchenschnabel g. wlassovianum, rechts das größere blaue ist der Sumpf-__ storchschnabel g. pratense ROZANNE. Im Vordergrund stehen noch die zur Zeit nicht blühenden g. gracile CHANTILLY und der blutstorchschnabel g. sanguineum. ganz links ein panaschierter __ salbei und hinter dem Röschen eine Morgensternsegge.
ich finde, für frisch dazwischen gepflanzt sieht es schon ganz gut aus, hoffe noch in diesem Jahr auf eine schöne nachblüte!

lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2017)

Ina, ist eine schöne Zusammenstellung


----------



## ina1912 (30. Juli 2017)

Danke Dir! ja so langsam fügen sich ein paar Dinge zusammen... leider dauert es immer ein paar Jahre, bis das so eingewachsen ist, um ordentliche fernwirkung zu erzielen. Dabei habe ich den Garten schon seit 1999,man ärgert sich manchmal, dass man bestimmte Sachen nicht eher probiert hat, sondern die schwierigen standortbedingungen etliche Jahre ignorierte und erfolglos versuchte, die gängigen gartemblumen zu etablieren. Aber die Einsicht kam irgendwann, und nun ist der Garten auf dem besten Weg, eine stimmige Gesamtheit zu bilden. 

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (31. Juli 2017)

Mein Ersatz da ja 2 umgezogen sind.
   
 LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2017)

Die ist ja noch ganz jung... hat sie denn schon Knospen? 

bei mir hat es endlich geklappt, dass die BONITA kletterrose und ihre Clematis gleichzeitig blühen! es sind für die nachblüte etliche Knospen von beiden am start, aber ich denke, die Clematis wird wieder einige tage vor der rose dran sein, genau wie bei der ersten Blüte anfang juni.. 

  

ich werde es weiter dokumentieren! 
lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (1. Aug. 2017)

Ja Ina sie hatte schon geblüht. Aber ich war ja nicht da und der Regen hat sein übriges getan.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (2. Aug. 2017)

Das ist ja schade Heike! dass Blumen blühen, wenn man gerade nicht da ist, kenne ich nur zu gut! Und auch hier hat der starke Regen einigen Rosenblüten ganz schön zugesetzt. na ich hoffe, deine neue schiebt zum September hin noch mal Blüten! 
lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2017)

Hallo, ihr Rosenliebhaber,, hier noch 2 von mir.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Anja W. (6. Aug. 2017)

Die einzige Rose, die unsere Südseite überlebt hat:

  

" Edeka's Schöne" im eigentlich zu kleinen Kübel, die vor 2 Jahren beim Feierabendkurzeinkauf in den Wagen gehüpft ist.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2017)

moin zusammen! 

ein paar Bilder für zwischendurch hab ich auch noch. 
als erstes hier zu sehen, wie meine edeka Rose aus dem Urlaub angegangen ist
          
nicht nur, dass sie von den verschiedenen storchenschnäbeln profitiert, ich habe das Gefühl, es ist umgekehrt auch für die storchenschnäbel von Vorteil. Sie haben durch die Anwesenheit der rose irgendwie auch Aufschwung bekommen. 

dies hier ist die unbekannte, die im Hintergrund der edeka Rose neben dem __ Schilf blüht :
    

hier noch einmal die AUGUSTA LUISE, blüht schon zum dritten Mal dieses Jahr 
  

hier die kletterrose BONITA mit ihrer kleinen hell lila Clematis, die immer Schwierigkeit haben, zeitgleich und auf selber Höhe zu blühen... die Clematis startet zu ihrem zweiten Blütenflor dieses Jahr durch, ganz oben links im Bild könnt ihr schon die erste  Rosenblüte für den Spätsommerflor sehen
    


und zum Schluss noch ein Vorgeschmack auf die kommende Zweitblüte der MUNSTEAD WOOD inmitten der Rispenhortensien. in diesen Tagen werden so um 40 Knospen aufblühen 
  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (16. Aug. 2017)

Und noch ein paar Bilder hinterher.. 
        
lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (18. Aug. 2017)

Viel ist nicht mehr außer die ganz alte. Mein Baumschulwunschzettel wächst und bei der Organisation von Platz gibt es noch viel Redebedarf 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (18. Aug. 2017)

Jäger und Sammler.... 

was willst Du denn als Unterpflanzung aussuchen? die Rosen lieben ja mit den Füßen nicht so nackig zu stehen.. wenn das ein sehr sonniges Beet ist, gibt es ja eine sehr große Auswahl! __ lavendel, __ wollziest, aber auch höhere Stauden für den Hintergrund wie __ rittersporn und __ Fingerhut, je nach farbwunsch. und natürlich gibt es auch das  ein oder andere geranium für so einen Standort...auch wenn ich weiß, dass Du nicht so auf die stehst 
lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (27. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

heute im Rosengut habe ich eine neue Schönheit erstanden, die wunderbar duftende AMBER QUEEN, ein wie der Name schon sagt etwas ins bernsteinfarben gehende apricotgelborange. nach der farbe habe ich gesucht, um endlich eine Verbindung zwischen der zironengelben Rose zur linken und der apricotfarbenen AUGUSTA LUISE sowie den rosa Bodendeckerrosen zur rechten Seite herzustellen.  Dafür musste ich vorhin etwa 2 Quadratmeter japansegge entfernen, die mir eh schon lange ein Dorn im Auge war, weil sie sich so furchtbar ausbreitet. bei dem wetter könnt Ihr Euch sicher vorstellen, wie sich die Mücken auf mich gestürzt haben... aber nun ist es endlich geschafft, und hier ist schon mal stellprobe. Pflanzen kann ich erst, wenn ich noch Erde zum aufbessern und auflockern des lehmbodens eingebracht habe. dazu kommen standortverträgliche herbstanemonen, eine auberginenfarbene __ akelei, rosa __ astilben, dunkelrotbraune mädchenaugen, ein kleinwüchsiges rötlich angehauchtes lampenputzergras und mehrere selbst gezogene schokoladenbraun blühende geranium phaeum.
                 

außerdem hab ich noch ein Foto von der gelben Rose mit einem __ admiral, der mit seinen Kollegen in den letzten Tagen hier häufig zu Besuch kam.
 

euch allen noch einen schönen Abend!
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (28. Aug. 2017)

Ina,
da warst Du aber wirklich fleißig, und Deine apricofarbene Rose ist ein wahres Schmuckstück .
Die Mücken sind auch hier ziemlich heftig. wo kommen die bloß alle her ?


----------



## ina1912 (3. Nov. 2017)

moin liebe Rosenliebhaber!

hier möchte ich Euch meine Neuheit vorstellen, die ich gestern schon in meinem Gartenbaustellenthread gezeigt habe.
Am Sonntag zum ersten Mal in einer älteren Folge von Gardeners World gesehen, ein bisschen im Internet über sie nachgelesen, für gut befunden, sofort bestellt und gestern bereits geliefert. der Rosenspezialist Agel Rosen war der einzige, der noch eine handvoll Exemplare vorrätig hatte, denn ansonsten war sie ausverkauft. Sie heißt FOR YOUR EYES ONLY und gehört zu einer Serie von Sorten, die als Hybriden von persischen Rosen und europäischen Floribundarosen entstanden sind. es sind die ersten Kreuzungen mit dem dunklem Auge von der aus der Gegend des Iran stammenden Wildrose (früher als eigene Gattung hulthemia geführt) mit frostharten europäischen Rosen. sie wächst sehr buschig, was ihr ein sehr natürliches Aussehen gibt, und wird hoffentlich durch ihre sehr großen, ungefüllten und weithin sichtbaren Blüten viele Bienen, Hummeln und Schmetterlinge anlocken. diese Züchtung ist apricot bis pink mit einem prunkvollen weinroten Auge.  in England war sie Rose des Jahres 2015. Dort pflanzte man dunkellaubige Sträucher und Stauden als Begleiter, was eine unglaublich tolle farbkombination ergab. da würden sich schwarzer Sambuca, roter __ Perückenstrauch und dunkle Heuchera eignen.
Die Lieferung erfolgte sehr schnell, ihr Zustand sehr gut und die Verpackung war sehr ordentlich. Es sind noch einige Knospen dran, aktuell war diese eine Blüte hier gerade noch offen :
   

ich werde sie gleich pflanzen und bin sehr gespannt, ob sie tatsächlich so ausgesprochen frosthart ist.

falls jemand von Euch schon so eine Hybride hat, würde ich mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen!

lg Ina


----------



## dizzzi (3. Nov. 2017)

Kleine Frage in die Runde. Scheidet ihr eure Rosen im Herbst oder Frühling etwas zurück?


----------



## domserv (3. Nov. 2017)

Ich hänge mich mal dran an diese Frage. Bin absoluter Rosenneuling. Im Gegensatz zu den Nachbarn und der Verwandschaft - die alle Herbst sagen , sagt das Internet im zeitigen Frühjahr schneiden. Was ist denn nun richtig und warum? Hab Teichrandrosen von naturagart, die mit den langen peitschenförmigen Ausläufern. Muss ich die überhaupt großartig zurückschneiden?

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## ina1912 (3. Nov. 2017)

Hallo dizzi und jimi,
im Herbst schneide ich kaum zurück, nur verblühtes, abgestorbenes und zu lang gewordene Triebe.
im Frühjahr schneide ich sehr stark zurück, aber als Faustregel erst wenn die forsythien blühen. Dann treiben die Rosen erfahrungsgemäß sehr kräftig wieder aus und werden nicht so spillerig. Mit kletterrosen ist es etwas anders, man will ja auf Höhe kommen, daher nur so zurück schneiden, dass es auf den nächsten kräftigen Trieb zurück geht.

lg Ina


----------



## mareike (3. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe auch viele Rosen, darunter 4 Kletterrosen. Ina, ich schneide die Rosen auch im Frühjahr Ende März. Ich habe einen Rosenbogen und von jeder Seite steht eine Kletterrose rot und weiß. Mein Problem  ist, dass die inzwischen so gewachsen sind, dass sich der Bogen schon aus seiner Verankerung gerissen hat. Ich wollte im Frühjahr mich daran machen und die Rosen auslichten. Ist es richtig, wenn ich nur die geraden Triebe lasse, die über dem Bogen liegen und die rechts und links wachsen, abschneide?? 
Schönes WE mareike


----------



## ina1912 (3. Nov. 2017)

na klar kannst du die etwas ausdünnen. Es reicht doch, wenn ein paar kräftige Triebe stehen bleiben.


----------



## jolantha (4. Nov. 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> die alle Herbst sagen , sagt das Internet im zeitigen Frühjahr schneiden.



Jimi, man kann problemlos im Herbst schneiden, aber nicht zu weit runter . Falls es einen starken Frost gibt, erfrieren Deine Rosen, von oben nach unten. 
Ich schneide im Herbst bis auf die Hälfte ab, und dann im Frühjahr der Formschnitt, dünne und spiddelige Äste raus, ebenso alle die nach innen
wachsen. Zum Schluß bleibt eine Höhe von 30 - 40 cm über.


----------



## domserv (6. Nov. 2017)

Danke jolantha


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2017)

Jimi, Frühjahrstip beachten



ina1912 schrieb:


> aber als Faustregel erst wenn die forsythien blühen


----------



## Lion (7. Nov. 2017)

habe eine Dünger Frage:

in welchen Abständen sollte ich an den Rosen Dünger geben? (Rosenbäumchen)
und soll man auch im Winter düngen?

 Léon


----------



## ina1912 (7. Nov. 2017)

düngerexperte bin ich nicht, vielleicht melden sich noch andere. bei mir wird nichts mit Chemie gemacht und so gut wie gar nichts gedüngt außer Rosen, Koniferen und __ Rhododendron. Aber ich würde mal sagen, das hängt sehr von der Bodenbeschaffenheit ab. Rosen mögen fetten Boden mit vielen Nährstoffen , sie machen sich auch sehr gut in Lehm.  Bei uns gibt es Lehmboden, der so leidlich Nährstoffe hat. Im Frühjahr, wenn der Rückschnitt erledigt ist und die Rose anfängt auszutreiben, gebe ich einmal ordentlich Düngegranulat um die Pflanze und das war es dann. Wenn ich merke, dass sie sich zur Hauptblüte schon etwas verausgabt hat, dann gibts nochmal ne handvoll. Wenn die Rose in magerem sandigen Boden steht, dann würde ich ich wohl deutlich mehr düngen, vielleicht auch mal nen Eimer schön abgelagerten Pferdemist zu Saisonbeginn.
Ansonsten kann man vor dem Winter etwas mit Laub oder so mulchen, das gibt auch noch Nährstoffe an den Boden ab und hält die Feuchtigkeit besser, schützt außerdem vor Kahlfrösten. abgedeckt werden bei uns die Rosen erst um Neujahr herum, bevor es richtig kalt wird. Wenn man es zu früh macht, schwitzt die Pflanze und fängt an zu gammeln. Deshalb gibt es die alte Gartenweisheit von Oma, dass man die Rosen mit den Zweigen vom abgetakelten Weihnachtsbaum abdeckt und erst schneidet, wenn die Forsythien blühen.. 
wer hat noch andere Tipps auf Lager? 

lg Ina


----------



## Wetterleuchten (8. Nov. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man vor dem Winter etwas mit Laub oder so mulchen, das gibt auch noch Nährstoffe an den Boden ab und hält die Feuchtigkeit besser, schützt außerdem vor Kahlfrösten


Ergänzend dazu vieleicht noch die Anmerkung, dass diese Nährstoffabgabe im Winter sehr langsam bis gar nicht vonstatten geht, das ist abhängig von der Bodenttemperatur und der damit verbundenen Aktivität des Bodenlebens (Pilze, Bakterien, Klein- und Kleinsttiere). Aber diese Mulchschicht hat nur Vorteile: Nahrung für einen lebendigen Boden, Humus- und Nährstoffbildung, Winterschutz für Insekten und Pflanzenwurzeln.
Grundsätzlich gilt die Faustregel, ab Spätsommer/Frühherbst nicht mehr zu düngen -außer mit Langzeitdünger wie Mulchschicht oder Hornspänen- sonst besteht die Gefahr von Frostschäden, weil Pflanzen durch die Düngung zu Wachstum provoziert werden, statt "zur Ruhe" zu kommen.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Beate,
mit dem Düngen sehe ich es genauso. Wir haben unsere Rosen bislang kaum gedüngt, wenn man vom "Anhäufeln" der Veredlungsstelle jetzt über den Winter mit frischer Komposterde mal absieht. Ich halte mich auch an die Regel, an eine Stelle, wo eine Rose stand, den Boden gründlich auszutauschen. Wenn die Rosen im Winter ihre Blätter verloren haben, mache ich den ersten Rückschnitt (der Zeitraum ist ganz gewiß egal). Der endgültige Rückschnitt findet dann erst nach den Eisheiligen statt. Da in den letzten Jahren schon im März und April ein vorzeitiger Austrieb stattfand, kürze ich die "Spitzen", sobald aus den Knospen die ersten Blätter sich entfalten wollen. Man kann sich trefflich streiten, ob zum Schluß von den "starken" Trieben 3 oder mehr Augen stehen bleiben sollen. Fakt ist, dass nur die oberen 3-4 vernünftig austreiben, daher sehen mehr als 5 Augen nicht mehr schön aus; es sei denn, man hat einen Busch, und einen schönen Trieb in der Mitte. Die Forsythienblüte klappt nur, wenn bei den Eisheiligen nichts kaputtfriert. Das ist allerdings eine Standort- und lokale Wetterfrage, und ganz sicher nicht gleich für alle Sorten.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Nov. 2017)

Hi Rolf,

Ich gebe zu, dass ich mich um meine Rosen bisher eher nachlässig gekümmert habe. Allerdings habe ich auch "nur" zwei: eine gewöhnliche Heckenrose, Rosa canina und eine dunkelrote, einmal blühende Kletterrose. Meine Pflegemaßnahmen beschränkten sich bisher darauf, mehrmals im Jahr so zurückzuschneiden, dass der Gehweg passierbar bleibt. Einmal Komposterde im zeitigen Frühjahr und eine weitere Gabe nach der Blüte sowie die Mulchschicht reichen denen um den halben Vorgarten vollzuwuchern. Allerdings ist unser Boden schwer und lehmig und diese Maßnahmen zur Bodenverbesserung dringend nötig. (Nebenbei kommts auch dem Bärlauch sehr gelegen, der im Schutz der Rosen wächst) Fröste im Mai stören die nicht wirklich.


----------



## dizzzi (17. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Rosenliebhaber,

ich habe mal eine kleine Frage. Ich habe an der einen oder anderen Rose, kleine 1-2mm kleine, schwarze Käfen, die zusammengerottet am Stengel sitzen. Im Internet habe ich nichts gefunden.
Hat einer von euch ein Tip für mich, um was für Tierchen sich das handeln könnte.

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Udo,
kleine schwarze __ Käfer können alles mögliche sein. Wenn es Blattläuse sind, dann wirst Du das an den ersten Blättern recht deutlich sehen. Ich habe diese auch schon an wärmeren Tagen im Februar an den noch geschlossenen Knospen gesehen, und einige Wochen später das Ergebnis .


----------



## jolantha (18. Feb. 2018)

Udo, leider ist meine Kristallkugel grade in Reparatur, und ich weiß so auch nicht, ohne Bild, was Du da hast.
Aber schau mal da , genügend Auswahl
https://www.google.de/search?q=schw...T-_67ZAhVQCewKHVs9C98QsAQIYg&biw=1600&bih=782


----------



## verbus (4. Apr. 2018)

Hallo allerseits,
ich bin nicht nur neu im Forum, sondern auch sehr unerfahren in der Rosenpflege.
Seit Herbst habe ich einen neuen Garten, mit Rosen, die meiner Vermieterin sehr am Herz liegen. Gerne "adoptiere" und pflege ich sie, aber ich glaube, dass ich jetzt schon vieles falsch gemacht habe. So sollte ich im Herbst alles runterschneiden - habe ich gemacht. War das zu früh? Zumal es im März so frostig war (allerdings habe ich die Rosen mit Vlies geschützt). Nach dem Frost habe ich ein wenig gestutzt.
Wenn ich sie jetzt nochmal schneide, bleibt nicht mehr so viel übrig. Sie treiben bereits an den Spitzen aus. Soll ich tatsächlich nochmal mit der Schere ran und sie auf 3 Augen runterkürzen?
Die Forsythien blühen hier auch 
Und nochwas: Was haltet Ihr von Hühnermist als Rosendünger?


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2018)

Wenn Du bis auf 3 Augen runterkürzt, machst Du nie etwas falsch. Hühnermist ist sehr scharf, und wenn Du ihn als Dünger benutzen willst, entweder mit
Wasser verdünnt ansetzen, oder aber trocken oben drauf streuen, einharken, und langsam einziehen lassen. Aber nicht zu nahe an den Wurzeln.


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Apr. 2018)

Hallöchen,

habe auch mal eine Rosenfrage.

Kann man Rosen auch in Pflanzringe pflanzen? Im Sommer sollte es kein Problem sein bei regelmäßiger Wassergabe, aber wie verhält es sich im Winter, werden sie dann in den Ringen erfrieren?


----------



## ina1912 (7. Apr. 2018)

hallöchen Nicole! 

ich würde das nicht riskieren. Rosen wurzeln sehr tief, mehr als 50 cm oft, das sieht man  wenn man mal eine Rose versetzen muss. Das wird ihr nicht tief genug sein und auch zu nährstoffarm. Und vermutlich würde der Stein im Winter auch durchfrieren. Möglicherweise überlebt sie irgendwie,   aber sie wird keinesfalls gut gedeihen. Für den Pflanzstein würde ich Thymian oder __ lavendel nehmen, schleifenblume geht auch gut.

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 

obwohl überall schon wunderschöne Rosenblüten zu sehen sind und das bei mir im Schatten immer etwas länger dauert, bin ich scheinbar die erste dieses Jahr, die das Rosenjahr 2018 einläutet..   

meine erste Rosenblüte ist nun aufgegangen,  und das ist ausgerechnet auch der im November gepflanzte Neuerwerb, auf den ich mit Spannung gewartet habe und über den ich Euch hier schon berichtet hatte :



ina1912 schrieb:


> moin liebe Rosenliebhaber!
> 
> hier möchte ich Euch meine Neuheit vorstellen, die ich gestern schon in meinem Gartenbaustellenthread gezeigt habe.
> Am Sonntag zum ersten Mal in einer älteren Folge von Gardeners World gesehen, ein bisschen im Internet über sie nachgelesen, für gut befunden, sofort bestellt und gestern bereits geliefert. der Rosenspezialist Agel Rosen war der einzige, der noch eine handvoll Exemplare vorrätig hatte, denn ansonsten war sie ausverkauft. Sie heißt FOR YOUR EYES ONLY und gehört zu einer Serie von Sorten, die als Hybriden von persischen Rosen und europäischen Floribundarosen entstanden sind. es sind die ersten Kreuzungen mit dem dunklem Auge von der aus der Gegend des Iran stammenden Wildrose (früher als eigene Gattung hulthemia geführt) mit frostharten europäischen Rosen. sie wächst sehr buschig, was ihr ein sehr natürliches Aussehen gibt, und wird hoffentlich durch ihre sehr großen, ungefüllten und weithin sichtbaren Blüten viele Bienen, Hummeln und Schmetterlinge anlocken. diese Züchtung ist apricot bis pink mit einem prunkvollen weinroten Auge.  in England war sie Rose des Jahres 2015. Dort pflanzte man dunkellaubige Sträucher und Stauden als Begleiter, was eine unglaublich tolle farbkombination ergab. da würden sich schwarzer Sambuca, roter __ Perückenstrauch und dunkle Heuchera eignen.
> ...



nun hat sich die erste Blüte der persischen Rose fast geöffnet, sie hat trotz der kritischen Phase im Spätwinter bei 2 Wochen Trockenfrost, wo es einmal richtig auf der Kippe stand, super ausgetrieben und richtig viele Knospen! Sie hat alle meine Erwartungen übererfüllt. Sie ist einfach bezaubernd...

  


zeigt her Eure Rosen! 

lg Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Ina,
bei mir sind die Rosen recht voreilig (kein Wunder bei den Temperaturen), und es blühen schon einige, und der rest ist kurz davor. So wie meine "Nostalgie":


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2018)

Oh nein. Nicht schon wieder Dornengestrüp


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2018)




----------



## ina1912 (25. Mai 2018)

Hallo! 

die persischen rosen kommen in die Gänge..zufällig blüht auch die neulich erst geschenkt bekommene lupine in der gleichen Farbe!
      

in schönem Kontrast davor der iberische __ Storchschnabel g. ibericum VITAL und dahinter der etwas höhere Prachtstorchschnabel g. x magnificum 
    

ich mag so kleine Inseln mit passenden Farbkombinationen...

lg Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo Rene,
nachdem ich mir gestern und heute auch wieder Kratzer am Dornengestrüpp zugezogen habe, mal ein kleines update aus dem Osten von Halle. Die ersten Rosen sind erblüht, doch die meisten sind entweder kurz davor (z. B. die Gebrüder Grimm), oder warten noch (z. B. die Fairies).


----------



## troll20 (27. Mai 2018)

Extra für Rolf und Ina
            
Da gefallen mir die besser:
    
Aber nicht die


----------



## Skadi (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
auch bei mir erblühen die ersten Rosen ...
          
... Kletterrose "Santana"


----------



## ina1912 (27. Mai 2018)

noch n paar Bilder .  

      

lg Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo Rene,


troll20 schrieb:


> Extra für Rolf und Ina
> [


das macht mich ja fast verlegen.
Hallo Skadi,
die "Santana" habe ich auch .


----------



## Skadi (28. Mai 2018)

Kletterrose "China Town" und Clematis "Gladys Picard"


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
es ist noch Mai, und dennoch sind die meisten Rosen bei mir in voller Blüte .


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Mai 2018)

Möchte auch mal die Rosen Von meiner Frau vorstellen.
  
So sahen sie letztes Jahr aus.
Habe leider kein besseres Bild.
      
Das sind sie dieses Jahr.


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2018)

Mein Rosenbeet eher wild und wüst.
 
Auf Artig steh ich nicht.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (31. Mai 2018)

So langsam geht es auch bei uns los. 

LG Heike


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juni 2018)

auch ein paar von mir.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juni 2018)

wow, Wahnsinn Goldkäferchen! 
deine Rosen stehen schön sonnig, die lieben das ja. Bei mir sind zwar dieses auch sehr viele Knospen an den rosen, aber die sind noch nicht ganz so weit,bekommen meist nur einen halben Tag Sonne.

lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Juni 2018)

Unsere Rosen geben dieses Jahr auch alles...

              
Die letzte ist der Liebling der Familie.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2018)

Sehr schön  Nicole! Hast Du zufällig auch die Namen?

lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Juni 2018)

Nein leider nicht. Einige sind schon gut 20 Jahre und älter und neu gekaufte kamen dann meistens aus dem Supermarkt. Die letzte hatte Papa Mal zum Geburtstag bekommen, die wird vom Gartenfachmarkt sein, aber an den Namen erinnere ich mich nicht mehr.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2018)

Trotzdem sehr schöne, auch wenn namenlose. meine sind auch ganz gut dabei, es fehlen noch zwei bis drei, dann gibt's auch fotos von allen  

lg Ina


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Juni 2018)

Die Rosen meiner Frau sind auch im Vormarsch.
2 Blüten sind offen die anderen kommen erst noch. 
Gestern gab's dann auch noch einen kleinen Rosmarinstrauch der dort einen Warmen geschützten Platz bekommen hat.


----------



## JunkerMaria (8. Juni 2018)

Einfach wundervoll. Ich finde, dass die Rose noch immer die schönste Blume ist, die die Natur erschaffen hat. Und dazu die Vielfalt.


----------



## mareike (7. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe einen Rosenbogen. Auf einer Seite ist die Kletterrose Amadeus, die sehr stark gewachsen ist und wunderbar blüht. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich eine weiße Kletterrose, die sehr schnell die Blüten und Blätter abwirft und das geht dann bei Wind in den Teich. Diese Rose will ich entfernen und suche eine Kletterrose, die nicht  so stark wächst und die Blüten sich nicht  auflösen sondern normal verwelken.

Ich hatte mich schon mal schlau gemacht und die Rambler Rose Super Excelsa ausgesucht. Könnt ihr mir behilflich sein, ob diese Rose die Blütenblätter nicht so schnell abwirft und würde mich auch über andere Vorschläge freuen.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (7. Sep. 2018)

Es ist zwar keine Kletterrose aber die Diana Rose in Rot ist sehr schön und wächst auch schnell... 
Ihre Blätter verwelken normal.


----------



## Lion (7. Sep. 2018)

tolle Rosen habt Ihr.   

Was muß ich tun, damit meine Rosen auch so schön und prächtig werden ?

benötigen sie viel Wasser ?
wie oft Rosendünger anwenden ?
lieber weiches oder hartes Wasser ?
jeden Tag bewässern ?
wenn bewässern, dann wo ?  nur die Erde bewässern oder mit einer Brause die ganze Pflanze ?

Freue mich über Eure Hilfe.
Vielen Dank. Léon


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2018)

Nach meinem bescheidenem Wissensstand brauchen Rosen generell viel Wasser, insbesondere im Winter. Denn sie neigen weniger zum erfrieren als mehr zum verdursten .


----------



## ina1912 (7. Sep. 2018)

aber jeden Tag betröpfeln ist nicht die beste Lösung. Lieber einmal in der Woche einen ganzen Eimer Wasser drauf. Ansonsten strecken sich die Wurzeln immer nur zur Oberfläche. Man muss sie aber trainieren, sich das Wasser aus der Tiefe zu holen.
was ich für meine Rosen mache :
1. wenn die Forsythien blühen, wird sehr kräftig zurück geschnitten. Sagte Oma immer. Denn da besteht weniger Gefahr,  dass noch mal richtige Dauerfröste kommen und das wissen die Forsythien. Am Besten bis zum untersten neuen Austrieb weg schneiden, umso kräftiger wächst sie nach. Und da auch den Winterschutz abnehmen.
2. Sobald sie anfangen zu wachsen, Rosendünger drauf oder gut abgelagerten Mist. Schön einharken und giessen.
3. Die Füße der Rosen mit Unterpflanzung beschatten. Sehr wichtig, sie mag nur sonniges Köpfchen und schattige Füßchen (Sprichwort von Oma). Und es sieht viel besser aus.
4. wenn nicht genügend Sonne am Platz ist  (min. 6 Std am Tag), dann mal das Sortiment beim Händler durchforsten nach halbschattenverträglichen Rosen. ich hab online bei pflanzmich.de und Agel Rosen gute Erfahrungen gemacht .
5. wenn sie blühen, sehr sehr regelmäßig ausputzen! wenn Abgeblühtes stehen bleibt, gibt die Rose ihre ganze Energie in die Bildung der Samen und nicht in neue Blüten. schneidet man die abgeblühten Teile aber ab, treibt sie immer neue Blüten. Denn das ist ihr Lebensinhalt, die Reproduktion.
6. nach dem ersten großen Blütenflor im Sommer nochmals düngen. gerne auch nochmal ein Rückschnitt, um ihre Form kompakt zu halten. Das belohnt sie wieder mit reicher Blüte im Herbst. Zumindest wenn man öfter- oder dauerblühende Sorten hat.
7. Winterschutz je nach Lage. Bei mir ist es relativ windgeschützt, ich muß nicht mit Erde anhäufeln, ich nehme nur Reisig.,und zwar erst, wenn es richtig kalt wird  (Omas Sprichwort : Rosen deckt man mit dem zerlegten Weihnachtsbaum ab) sprich nach Neujahr, ansonsten können sie darunter schwitzen, wenn man es schon im November oder so macht.

mehr weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Krankheiten oder __ Parasiten bekämpfe ich normalerweise nicht. Wenn genügend Fauna im Garten lebt, was bei genügend abwechslungsreicher Flora der Fall sein dürfte, dann regelt sich das  in fast allen Fällen von alleine.

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (7. Sep. 2018)

Ich schneide 3 mal im Jahr.
Nach der ersten Blüte eine Hand tiefer.
Nach der zweiten Blüte unter der Verzweigung und im späten Frühjahr unter dem größten Neutrieb.
Rosentriebe  kann man auch lenken, in dem man nach den Augen schneidet.
Äußeres Auge buschiger, inneres Auge schmaler.
Bei Kletterrosen ist der Schnitt nach den Augen zum Vorteil, um sie besser zu lenken.
In der Regel wird eine Fingerbreite über Auge/ Neutrieb schräg geschnitten um das Wasser abzuleiten.

Ansonsten hat Ina alles gesagt und im Zusammenhang mit Oma Gut erklärt.

Ach ja, seit vielen Jahren häufele ich nicht mehr an.
Der Grund dafür ist; Durch den Erdkegel könnten Verpilzungen auftreten, die Winter sind nicht mehr so kalt.
Dafür gieße ich im Winter auch wenn der Boden gefroren ist.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ron,
Deinen Tipp mit dem Zurückschneiden nach der ersten Blüte muß ich bei meinen passenden Kandidaten mal probieren. Die Sache mit dem Winterschutz würde ich nicht aus dem Auge verlieren. Nach den Sonnenzyklen sind wir ja gerade wieder in einer kleinen Kälteperiode (dem kürzesten, dem 7-11-Jahre -Zyklus), was für uns kältere Winter bedeutet (ich erinnere mich noch gut an 2003-2005, da sind uns Pflanzen erfroren, mit denen wir derzeit keine Sorgen haben.
Bei mir wollen meine Rosen noch mal zeigen, was sie so können. Am meisten freue ich mich über meine eine gelbe, die ich vor ein paar Jahren schon fast aufgegeben hatte, und die sehr intensiv duftet.


----------



## ina1912 (8. Sep. 2018)

Für Rosenanfänger finde ich Angaben in Zentimeter, Handbreiten oder Zahl der Augen immer etwas schwierig zu merken.

der erforderliche Rückschritt nach der Blüte ist eigentlich ganz einfach, nämlich nach dem Anschauen. Sind noch Knospen vorhanden,  schneide ich die natürlich nicht ab, sondern nur die verblühten. Wenn an einem Zweig die letzte Blüte verblüht ist, dann schneide ich zurück bis zum ersten fünffingerigen Blatt, denn dort sitzt schon das Auge für den neuen Austrieb, nach dem suche ich. die dreifingerigen Blätter bringen keine kräftigen Austriebe mehr hervor, daher werden sie auf jeden Fall weg geschnitten. Wenn mir das aber immer noch zu lang / zu weit draußen ist, schneide ich die noch weiter zurück, so dass die Pflanze wieder ordentlich und kompakt aussieht, wie in meinem letzten Beitrag geschrieben.
ansonsten wie Ron schon sagte, nach innen zeigende Triebe sind nicht optimal. zumindest bei strauchigen holzigen Rosen, da sollte der neutrieb nach außen gehen, damit sich nichts überkreuzt. bei Bodendeckerrosen ist es eigentlich egal. da wächst meist alles nur in die Breite. und kommt sich selten ins Gehege.

bei Bodenfrost sollte man nach dem Rat meiner benachbarten Gärtnerin auf gar keinen Fall giessen. Damit bringe ich die Rose um, sagte sie mir im März, als wir zwei drei Wochen -12 Grad hatten und die Blätter schon nach unten hingen. wohl dem, der vorher seinen Rosen beigebracht hat, sehr tief zu wurzeln! hab also gewartet und gezittert,bis es tagsüber frosfrei war, und dann gegossen. Sie haben es überstanden!

ach, einen hab ich noch :

beim rückschnitt nach dem Winter sollte außerdem alles entfernt werden, was tot, krank oder beschädigt ist. Die Engländer haben es da einfach, die sagen :entferne alles, was mit d anfängt (dead, diseased & damaged) 

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2018)

ina1912 schrieb:


> dead, diseased & damaged)


Sag ich doch, Bodennah. Also so ca bei - 1 bis -3cm


----------



## ina1912 (8. Sep. 2018)

nur weil Du keine Rosen magst, __ störe mal nicht unser ernstes Seminar mit unqualifizierten Zwischenrufen!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Sep. 2018)

Sehr informativ.
Nun weiß auch ich genau wie ich die Rosen zu schneiden habe.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Rene,
Du bist wahrscheinlich noch nicht auf Jörg Pfenningschmidts Buch gestossen - blätter' mal in dem blog an die Stelle mit den Rosen ... . Ich gehöre auf jeden Fall zu den Leuten, die zur Satire passen (muß ich zu meiner Schande gestehen ). Dieses Jahr haben zwei Sträucher (Goldliguster und Blasenspiere) einem Rosenbogen weichen müssen. Dieser hat natürlich zwei Partner bekommen - eine "Golden Gate" und eine "Niagara Falls" (die tatsächlich eher nach unten, als nach oben wächst, und viel Lenkung braucht).
Um mal auch ein paar Bilder zu zeigen, zwei aktuelle von meiner "Gebrüder Grimm", und zwei von einer, die ich geschenkt bekommen habe (die wurde wahrscheinlich schon verkauft, als der Begriff ADR noch gar nicht existierte ). Die Unterschiede bei gleichem Standort sind ein wenig frappierend - die eine perfekt in Blüten und Blättern, die andere mit weniger perfekter Blüte und Sternrußtau.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,
da es ja so langsam ruhiger mit der Rosenblüte zugeht, habe ich heute in der Dämmerung noch ein paar Fotos gemacht, treu dem Motto "Der Winter naht" . Die nächsten freien Wochenenden werden dem "Herbstputz" gewidmet sein, und ein wenig neues Beet (natürlich mit den nächsten 2 Rosen - die warten schon im Töpfchen) wird es auch geben.


----------



## jolantha (29. Sep. 2018)

Könnt Ihr Euch noch an meine wunderschöne Klettrrose erinnern ? 1995 gepflanzt .
  das ist sie im letzten Jahr ! 
Und das ist sie, nach dem Wühlmaus Besuch 
  Der traurige Wurzelrest , den ich dieses Jahr ausgebuddelt habe . 
Vier halbverdorrte Wurzeltriebe konnte ich wohl retten, und im Wassereimer wieder beleben. So wie es aussieht treiben sie auch wieder aus.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (30. Sep. 2018)

Unsere Rosen sind dieses Jahr sehr gut gewachsen.
Ich bin wahrlich beeindruckt. 
  
Das war Ende Mai
  
Das Anfang September
  
Und nun jetzt so mit dem kräftigen Wachstumsschub.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2018)

So, 
zum Abschluß des Rosenjahres von mir noch ein paar Bilder. Ich habe noch zwei Rosen im Pflanztopf, die sollen dieses Jahr noch eingepflanzt werden (da wächst zur Zeit noch Rasen). Ansonsten bin ich gespannt, wie die Rosen über den Winter kommen werden.


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2019)

Meine eine Rose hat sich ja absolut geweigert, zu akzeptieren, daß es einen Winter gibt. 
alles immer noch grün, und neue Knospen. Jetzt treibt sie neu aus. 
Soll ich da noch was runterschneiden ???


----------



## ina1912 (4. Apr. 2019)

Würde ich nicht machen, wenn sie schon Knospen ansetzt. Den Rückschnittzeitpunkt, wo für dieses Jahr der kräftigere Austrieb gefördert werden kann, hat sie eben dieses Jahr verpasst. Du kannst aber auch noch nach der Hauptblüte ein bisschen zurück schneiden. Aber nicht bis ganz runter.
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2019)

Ina, ich lasse sie jetzt auch einfach so. Mal sehen, wie kräftig sie blüht.


----------



## dizzzi (5. Apr. 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen, wenn sie schon Knospen ansetzt. Den Rückschnittzeitpunkt, wo für dieses Jahr der kräftigere Austrieb gefördert werden kann, hat sie eben dieses Jahr verpasst. Du kannst aber auch noch nach der Hauptblüte ein bisschen zurück schneiden. Aber nicht bis ganz runter.
> lg Ina


Hallo Ina,

Wann ist der richtige Zeitpunkt? Ich habe letzen Sonntag nur ganz leicht zurück geschnitten. Klettereisen und Stammrosen.
Ich hätte es extra noch nicht gemacht, weil hier letztes Jahr im April auf einmal noch ein paar Tage Frost war.

Danke & Lg

Udo


----------



## ina1912 (5. Apr. 2019)

Udo, das war schon okay mit dem Rückschnitt. Ich höre immer wieder aus allen Ecken  dass man die Rosen dann schneidet, wenn die Forsythien blühen, denn die wissen genau, wann es Frühling wird und keine harten Dauerfröste mehr kommen, der die Rose nach einem starken Rückschnitt schädigen würde. mache ich seit ein paar Jahren auch so. natürlich gibt es bis zu den Eisheiligen immer mal noch ein paar Frostnächte. da kann dann auch ein frisch ausgetriebenes Blatt kaputt gehen. davon erholt sich die Rose aber wieder. kletterrosen schneidet man eigentlich nicht so stark zurück, nur das Verblühte vom Vorjahr und das vertrocknete und kranke Holz raus.
was jetzt genau die Merkmale bei Strauch-, Busch-, Beet-, __ Bodendecker - und Edelrosen ist  kann ich nicht unterscheiden. Die behandele ich alle gleich : starker Rückschnitt jetzt, bis ca auf Kniehöhe oder wie man sie sonst gerne hätte, und das immer über einem nach außen zeigenden Auge. Dann noch alles raus was krank, kaputt, tot ist und nach innen bzw über Kreuz wächst. ferdsch. Der nächste leichte Rückschnitt nach der Hauptblüte, damit wird die Nachblüte angeregt, wenn man mehrmals oder dauerblühende Rosen hat..

lg Ina


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Apr. 2019)

Unsere Rosen haben ihr Grün auch nicht schmeissen wollen.
Habe sie lediglich bis zu den 5 Blättrigen Zweigen zurück geschnitten und was halt nicht mehr zu retten war.

Wie man sieht schießen sie ordentlich die Triebe.
Nur unser Rosmarin der vertrocknet geradewegs obwohl er im Winter abgedeckt war.
Kanns am Dünger liegen?
Ach und die Pfingstrose die ich letztes Jahr noch früh gesetzt habe hätte ich schon aufgegeben aber siehe da... 3 schöne Triebe.


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Meine weiße Monsterrose hat jede Menge neu Blüten . Wird also !
Dann habe ich noch drei Neuzugänge 
Ghislaine de Feligonde, eine Ramblerrose. 
    
Für zwei von ihnen gibt es ein neues Gerüst .Da ich ja ein Weiß-Fan bin, wurde es erst mal gestrichen, mit Holzschutzfarbe
            
Wenns steht, gibts neue Bilder


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Ups, hab euch ja gar nicht gesagt, wo die Dritte steht : Am verzinkten, stabilen Maschendrahtzaun, da darf sie einfach vor sich
hinwachsen .


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2019)

Kann man bei unseren auch von Monsterrosen sprechen?
  
Die erste Blüten kommen bald.


----------



## jolantha (20. Mai 2019)

Andy, aber bitte sofort Bilder reinstellen, wenn die blühen. Wenn es Kletterrosen sind, sind es noch keine Monster 
Bei Strauch - oder Buschrosen würde ich sagen


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (20. Mai 2019)

Auf jeden Fall werde ich das machen 

Ähhm ne... es sind Diana Buschrosen.


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2019)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ähhm ne... es sind Diana Buschrosen.


Andy, dann gilt der , so eine Größe und Breite zählt bei mir zu den Monstern, aber schöne Monster


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2019)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wenn das "Monster" blüht. Seit heute habe ich die ersten Blüten :
Golden Gate, Harlekin und Nostalgie, und der rest braucht auch nicht mehr lange.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Mai 2019)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wenn das "Monster" blüht.


Die Blütenknospen werden jeden Tag größer und mehr.


----------



## jolantha (24. Mai 2019)

Meine Erneuerung ist fertig  Gefällt mir .
  Mein Hauseingang vorher
  Jetzt
    Nicht lachen, die wachsen noch


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2019)

Jolantha, der Rosenbogen ist toll geworden! Er wertet den Eingangsbereich richtig auf! 
und Deine Rosen wachsen bestimmt ganz schnell daran hoch. 

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Mai 2019)

Hi, Jolantha, sieht super aus, gefällt mir auch, und wenn erst die Rose hochklettert, bitte Bilder 
Bin auch so ein Weiß-Fan, sieht immer edel aus, ist aber sehr pflegeintensiv.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2019)

Goldkäferchen, diese weiße Holzschutzfarbe braucht keine besondere Pflege. sie deckt phantastisch und blättert nicht ab. 
hoffe es ist keine Werbung : * defekter Link entfernt *
gibts in vielen Farben.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Juni 2019)

Hi,
so nun ein paar aktuelle Bilder von den Rosen
hallo Jolantha, vielen Dank noch für den Farbtipp, Von der Zusammensetzung her benutze ich die gleiche Farbe.
Ich bin auch so ein Weiß-Freak.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Wachtlerhof (6. Juni 2019)

Hier blühen jetzt auch ein paar mehr Rosen. Nicht so üppig und großzügig wie bei Euch, aber immerhin.


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2019)

Eure Rosen sind ne Wucht .
Gisela, Deine Kombination blaue Clematis mit gelber Kletterrose ist toll.
  Das ist meine weiße Lieblingsrose, vom Wetter vollkommen runtergeschlagen.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
dieses Jahr ist ein "Rosenjahr" - keinerlei Frost zu den Eisheiligen, jetzt im Juni und nach dem heißen März, wo schon meine Rosen ausgetrieben sind - ein Rückschnitt danach hätte die Blütenpracht reduziert.


----------



## Whyatt (9. Juni 2019)

Dann will ich euch auch mal meine Rosen vorstellen, die alle bis auf Gishlane im Herbst 2012 wurzelnackt ihren Platz gefunden haben:

    
Russeliana (oder Himmelsauge)

       
Gishlane de Feligonde

  
Chevy Chase 

      
Lykkefund

Schönen Abend noch 
Whyatt


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2019)

Whyatt,
Deine Chevy Chase ist toll


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Juni 2019)

die Rosen blühen dies Jahr herrlich. Noch kurz vorm Unwetter aufgenommen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2019)

Steht zum Glück im Vorgarten:

    

Edit meinte noch: ca 6m lang, 2,5m tief und 2 m hoch


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2019)

Alle Achtung, Rene,
damit wär mein Vorgarten voll!
Jetzt ist der Höhepunkt langsam überschritten.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (22. Juni 2019)

Bei uns geht's jetzt los.


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2019)

Meine Rose passt sich farblich der Hortensie an
  

und die Gishlaine de Feligonde erobert sich langsam aber sicher das Rankgerüst


----------



## Whyatt (31. Juli 2019)

Gishlane - eine der schönsten


----------



## Whyatt (26. Mai 2020)

Lange wars ruhig um die Rosen. Aber jetzt geht es wieder los
 
Russeliana im Zwetschgenbaum

   
Gishlaine

 
Chevy Chase

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (26. Mai 2020)

Hier oben im Norden sind wir noch nicht so weit – das Wetter war bislang zwar schön, aber eher kühl. Die letzten __ Tulpen werfen gerade erst ihre Blätter ab, der __ Flieder und der __ Weißdorn blühen, die Rhododendren legen gerade los. Meine Rosen stehen in den Startlöchern, die Knospen werden immer größer und dicker und die Farben der Blütenblätter sind teilweise schon zu erkennen. Ich bin besonders gespannt, weil ich erst im vorletzten Jahr angefangen habe, einen Teil meines Gartens zum „Rosengarten“ zu erklären. Ich habe sechs Kletterrrosen gepflanzt (Camelot, Perennial Blush, Guirlande d`Amour und Russeliana, dazu noch zwei unterschiedliche gelbe, deren Namen ich nicht parat habe. Eine duftet, die andere nicht). Außerdem Strauchrosen: Radio Times, Cardinal Richelieu, Novalis und die Bernstein Rose. Und kürzlich habe ich auch noch drei Hochstammrosen gepflanzt, David Austin’s „Gertrude Jeckyll“ (sattrosa, gefüllt, intensiver Duft). Die drei gedeihen prächtig und haben jeweils um die 10 Knospen. Ich bin rasend gespannt! Sobald es Blüten gibt, mache ich Fotos, versprochen!


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo @Whyatt , neben Hagebutten und Kartoffelrosen blühen auch bei mir die ersten Rosen; von den "edlen" hat die Golden Gate den Anfang gemacht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Mai 2020)

Hach, die Golden Gate! Die mag ich auch sehr. Schönes Exemplar hast Du da.


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo. 
Dann möchte ich doch auch mal ein paar meiner Rosen so nach und nach zeigen. 

    
Scharlachglut..... eine ungefüllte Schönheit, die leider sehr viel Platz benötigt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Mai 2020)

Unsere Elfe hat sich dieses Jahr so richtig eingelebt. Sie wächst jetzt in die rote, von der wir den Namen vergessen haben.  So war es auch geplant.

      
Viele Grüße aus Sulzbach/Saar


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Mai 2020)

Also das ineinander wachsen war geplant. Nicht das Namen vergessen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Mai 2020)




----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2020)

Rose de Resht und Maidens Blush


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Mai 2020)

Beeindruckend, bei meiner Rose de Resht sind erst ganz kleine Knospen da. Du hast definitiv das bessere Wetter.  Bei mir ist aber heute auch endlich die erste Blüte aufgegangen, bei der Rose Bernstein:

 

Und die Rose, die laut Etikett „Nostalgie-Edelrose Gartenträume“ heißt, steht auch schon in den Startlöchern:


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Beeindruckend, bei meiner Rose de Resht sind erst ganz kleine Knospen da. Du hast definitiv das bessere Wetter.



Naja, die steht direkt vor der südlichen Scheunenwand.... da ist es teils schon heftig warm. 


Die "Nostalgie-Edelrose Gartenträume“ schaut aber auch ganz nett aus!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Mai 2020)

Ich bin dummerweise ab heute für ein paar Tage nicht zu Hause – rosentechnisch mehr als ärgerlich! Gerade jetzt, wo die Knospen kurz vorm Aufgehen sind! *grummel* Aber wenn ich nächsten Donnerstag wieder zurück bin, mache ich ganz viele Rosenfotos für Euch – dann ist hoffentlich auch eine voll aufgeblühte Gartenträume-Rose in voller Pracht dabei.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Mai 2020)

... warum heißt die 'Orange Dawn' eigentlich 'Orange Dawn? 
... die erste Blüte überhaupt in diesem Jahr...


----------



## Whyatt (30. Mai 2020)

Gishlane de Feligondes Name und Farbenspiel ist immer wieder schön
  

Russeliana ist jetzt langsam auf dem Höhepunkt.


----------



## Chelmon1 (5. Juni 2020)

Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder bevor es zu regnen anfing. 
    
   Ich weiß garnicht mehr, wo diese her kam.


  
   Die heißt jedenfalls Papageno. Die ist gestern aufgegangen.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Whyatt (5. Juni 2020)

Chevy chase
Alle Bilder dieselbe Rose
  
  
  
  

Lykkefund
  
  
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Juni 2020)

Endlich blühen die Rosen hier oben im Norden! Dies hier sind meine neuen Austin-Rosen namens „Gertrude Jekyll“. Sie duften himmlisch und an jedem Hochstämmchen sitzen um die zehn Knospen. Ich freue mich!

      

Hier noch eine neue Blüte meiner Bernstein-Rose, die ganz wunderbar fruchtig duftet:

  

Radio Times, duftet ebenfalls toll:

  

Kletterrose Russeliana:

  

Unbekannte Schöne, die in meinem alten Apfelbaum wohnt:

  

Diese habe ich gekauft und den Namen verbummelt. Trotzdem hübsch:


----------



## pipoharley (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo Kathrinvdm, deine unbekannte, schöne sollte eine
*Rosa coriifolia*
*sein. *


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Juni 2020)

Oh wie toll, ich danke Dir! Das trage ich gleich mal in mein Gartentagebuch ein! *freu*


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2020)

Meine Hochstammrose schmeißt sich auch wieder in Angeberpose
  

am Teichrand blüht die Rosenreihe auch langsam auf
  

die Ghislaine de Feligonde erlebt ihren ersten Blütensommer


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Juni 2020)

Heute haben wir diese Bobby James (glauben wir, war kein Schild zu finden) mit je, links und rechts einer Giselaine de Felingonde gesehen. Der Hammer, oder?

Die stehen in einem „öffentlichen Garten“ genannt Finkenrech, in unserer näheren Umgebung.


----------



## Annett (11. Juni 2020)

Pauls Himalaya Musk.... an den Mülltonnen. Er/sie wird jedes Jahr mehr und Joachim muss ständig die Einfahrt frei schneiden, weil ich nur schwer etwas davon abschneiden mag. 

Unsere Ulme im Hintergrund ist leider am Absterben. Pilze und Trockenheit....


----------



## Whyatt (12. Juni 2020)

Das Monster Bobby James.
Vor 3 Jahren hatte er einen Birnenbaum erdrückt und wurde komplett runter geschnitten. Jetzt macht er sich über das Vordach her und wächst sogar oben aus dem First zwischen den Ziegeln vom Schuppendach hervor.
Wer Bobby pflanzt sollte genügend Platz einplanen.
Leider ist das Bild noch von vor der Blütezeit.


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2020)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Leider ist das Bild noch von vor der Blütezeit.


Bitte unbedingt ein Bild, wenn sie blüht


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juni 2020)

Hi, ich hab mir vor zwei Wochen auch so ein

Stachelding angelacht

Muss später mal schauen wie sie heißt, sieht  sehr interessant aus 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kathrinvdm (12. Juni 2020)

Das könnte eine Papageno sein. Philatelie, Best Impression, Camille Pissaro und Henri Matisse haben auch so eine tolle Zweifarbigkeit.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Juni 2020)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Muss später mal schauen wie sie heißt


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Juni 2020)

sicher eine magische Rose!

google mal den Namen und dann in der Wikipedia schauen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Juni 2020)

Gestern habe ich die Rosen fotografiert, die in meiner Hecke in alle Sträucher und darüber hinaus gekrabbelt sind. Sind das Rambler? Die beiden Hübschen waren schon da, als wir das Haus gekauft haben. Die eine ist reinweiß, die andere hat einen leicht rosafarbenen Schimmer.

    

Ach ja – und die eine Kletterrose am Rosenbogen hat ihre erste Blüte:


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2020)

moin moin!

bei uns geht es mit der Rosenblüte auch langsam los.

die erst im Mai gepflanzte Strauchrose Renaissance Capricia
  

die persische Rose FOR YOUR EYES ONLY ist voll von Knospen 
      

jetzt die ersten Kletterrosen 

hier weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr 
  

New Dawn
    

und Aloha 
        

alle anderen sind noch nicht aufgeblüht. Werde natürlich dann Bilder machen! 

lg Ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Auch von mir ein paar Rosenbilder. So langsam fangen sie an zu blühen

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juni 2020)

Schöne Bilder, da kann man doch glatt nach der nächsten Ecke schauen, die noch Platz bietet. Mittlerweiel blühen bei uns viele Rosen, so z. B. die Nostalgie (ist nicht so schön wie Eure zweifarbigen), Comedy und die Santana (eine Kletterrose, die hat sich einige qm gesichert, kommt aber nicht weit über 3m).


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
und noch ein paar Rosenbilder.
Ina, ich hab die gleiche Rose wie Du , einmal in rose und dann in gelb mit rotem Auge. Rosa persica, Hugs and kisses
finde die einfach toll!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2020)

Jetzt geht die Rosenblüte bei uns los.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2020)

Noch hab ich für euch auch einige


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juni 2020)

Hallo Troll,
ist auf Bild 3,4,5 einSchneewittchen?


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2020)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Troll,
> ist auf Bild 3,4,5 einSchneewittchen?


Irgend eine Bauernrose??? Echt keinen Plan.  Zweig abschneiden, in die Erde stecken und Erde feucht halten. Nach 8- 10 Jahren hat man dieses Ereignis  . Und das geht jetzt bis in den Spätherbst weiter mit der Blüte....


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2020)

Jetzt blühen alle Rosen bei mir .


----------



## Latifa (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
Ich liebe Rosen und möchte mir Rosenstämme holen. Wann pflanzt man die und wo kaufe ich sie am besten? Bei Ahrends und Siebert hab ich tolle gesehen. Habe aber leider keine Erfahrung.
Lg


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Juni 2020)

Ich habe meine Gertrude-Jekyll-Hochstämmchen kürzlich bei pflanzmich.de bestellt. Das ist ein Zusammenschluss mehrerer Gärtnereien im Norden von Hamburg, die sehr gute Pflanzenqualität liefern. Und die Rosen sind ein Traum!


----------



## Whyatt (22. Juni 2020)

Am besten im Herbst Pflanzen, wenn wurzelnackt. Wurzelnackt sind die am günstigsten. So haben sie die meiste Zeit um Wurzeln zu bilden bis der anstrengende Sommer kommt. Ich habe meine Rosen alle von Rosen Schultheis.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juni 2020)

"Containerware" (also Rosen im Pflanztopf) kann man das ganze Jahr über kaufen und pflanzen. Ich würde sie auch erst im Herbst setzen, weil dies für viele mehrjährige Stauden/Sträucher/Bäume einfach der beste Zeitpunkt ist. Bei uns ist das Rosarium Sangerhausen nicht zu weit entfernt; das ist Anschauungsunterricht life, und man kann auch kaufen (über Preise und Bezugsquellen kann man diskutieren, wenn man viele Rosen braucht ). Manchmal bekommt man auch welche geschenkt (Arbeitskollegen, Nachbarn).


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2020)

Und wenn man es auf die Spitze treiben will, geht man zur örtlichen Rosenschule und lässt sich dort die Lieblingsrose auf einen Hochstamm veredeln.  ​


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (23. Juni 2020)

Ich kaufe nur Rosen im Container,  mit den nackten habe ich kein Glück und somit kann ich pflanzen wenn ich Zeit habe und Platz. 
  meine neueste Beute. 
                  
Ein paar der im Moment blühenden Rosen die in diesem Jahr wieder sehr üppig blühen 

LG Heike


----------



## koile (23. Juni 2020)

Da kann ich nicht mithalten, habe nur 2 Hochstämmchen.

Aber einen Tip.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
noch ein paar von mir
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Juni 2020)

Bei mir hat die Rosenblüte jetzt den Zenit überschritten.


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Aug. 2020)

Die Papageno fängt zum zweiten Mal an zu blühen. Die Trockenheit und die Hitze macht ihr scheinbar nichts aus.
Die Blüten sind allerdings etwas kleiner als die vom Juni.
Die beiden Kletterrosen blühen auch schön weiter.

Schönen Restsonntag!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Sep. 2020)

Hallo,
die Rosen starten nochmal durch. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (14. Sep. 2020)

Hi, meine Rosen waren in diesem Jahr auch einfach prachtvoll . 
Ich bin aber total fotografierfaul . Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr


----------



## Vogel (14. Sep. 2020)

Wie prachtvoll die Rosen alle aussehen! Offenbar haben hier sehr viele Leute einen grünen Daumen  

Obwohl ich mir immer viel Mühe gebe, sehen meine Pflanzen leider nie so prachtvoll aus...


----------



## mareike (2. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,
wie sehen Eure Rosen nach dem Winter aus. Meine Rosen und Kletterrosen sind ziemlich schwarz und die Austriebe sind weit unten. Ich werde noch bis Ende April warten mit der Hoffnung, dass sie sich erholen. Sonst muss ich die langjährigen Kletterrosen ganz runter schneiden. Das gibt viel Arbeit und viel Abfall.

Wünsche Euch schöne Ostern
mareike


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Apr. 2021)

Liebe Mareike, 
meine Rosen sehen ganz unterschiedlich aus – einige sind sie recht weit runtergefroren, andere sehen sehr gut aus und treiben schon Blätter. Da seit gestern der Forsythienstrauch meines Nachbarn blüht, werde ich mich morgen mal daran machen, die Rosen zu beschneiden. Und dann mal schauen, was die nächsten Wochen so bringen! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen für Deine Rosen und wünsche Dir auch schöne Ostern.


----------



## mareike (4. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Kathrin,
danke fürs Daumendrücken. Bei uns blühen noch nicht die Forsythien. Diese Woche soll es ja normal Frost geben. Ich habe mir nochmal die Kletterrose, die mindestens 10 Jahre alt ist, angesehen. Das sieht nicht gut aus, ganz unten sieht man ein Stückchen Grünes. Sieht wirklich so aus, dass ich diese bis kurz über dem Boden schneiden muss.

Wenn bei Euch schon fast alles blüht, dann habt ihr es doch wärmer.

LG und schöne Ostern


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Apr. 2021)

Liebe Mareike,
ich habe gestern alle meine Rosen recht kräftig beschnitten. Jetzt bin ich dann mal gespannt, was das Wetter noch so bringt! Hier oben in Nordfriesland ist das Wetter zwar rau, aber oftmals nicht ganz so kalt wie in anderen Ecken Deutschlands. Bilde ich mir jedenfalls ein.  Viel Glück für Deine Rosen – ich wünsche Dir, dass sie ganz kräftig und vitalisiert wieder ausschlagen, auch wenn Du sie stark kürzen musst.


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2021)

mareike schrieb:


> Meine Rosen und Kletterrosen sind ziemlich schwarz und die Austriebe sind weit unten.


Meine habe teilweise gar keinen Austrieb mehr. 
10 hab ich schon entsorgt, und 6 meiner Hochstammrosen sind ebenfalls in der Krone erfroren. 
Am Teichrand warte ich nochmal ab, ob da noch was kommt. 
Meine Beiden Lieblings - Hochstammrosen treiben auch noch nicht aus. 
Ich hoffe, sie kommen noch .


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Apr. 2021)

*Daumendrück*


----------



## Chelmon1 (5. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,
unsere Rosen haben den Winter gut überstanden.
Als tiefste Temperatur hatten wir -9,5°C.

Die Amadeus musste ich ganz zurückschneiden, weil ich den Pfosten der Pergola erneuern musste. Sie hat aber schon wieder einen kleinen Austrieb. 
Ich hoffe mal dass sie wieder Gas gibt und dass es weniger Sternrußtau gibt.

Die Elfe, die links davon steht, hat dadurch mehr Platz und kommt dass etwas meht zur Geltung.

Jetzt sollen noch ein paar Nächte mit -3°C kommen.  
Da wäre es schade wenn die jungen Triebe was abbekämen.

Die Papageno steht geschützt, direkt am Gewächshaus. Die ist am weitesten.

@Anne: Ich drücke Dir auch die Daumen.

  
Amadeus, geschnitten, ist das so richtig? - Ist eh nicht mehr zu ändern 
  

  
Die Elfe

  
Papageno 

Schönen Ostermontag...


----------



## mareike (5. Apr. 2021)

Hallo,
bei uns war die tiefste Temperatur 26 °. Deshalb war ich auch doch erstaunt, dass die langjährige Kletterrose Amadeus soviel vom Frost abbekommen hat.
LG


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2021)

mareike schrieb:


> 26 °


Winter mit 26°C, das lass ich mir auch gefallen 
Aber wie fällt dann der Sommer bei euch aus


----------



## mareike (7. Apr. 2021)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass in den letzten Jahren so hoch Frost war. Die Winter waren recht mild. Die Sommer waren teilweise 30 ° und auch drüber. Deshalb haben wir uns Klimaanlagen in die Schlafzimmer angeschafft.

LG


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Mareike,
nichts für ungut, aber bei uns sind die Winter eher um 0°C oder im Minus- Bereich.
Von daher meine Frage: wo hat es im Winter 


mareike schrieb:


> 26 °


Plus bzw wo kommst du her?


----------



## mareike (9. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Troll,
ich komme aus Eschwege. Kassel und Göttingen sind jeweils 50 km entfernt.
LG mareike


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Apr. 2021)

Oh witzig – Eschwege ist meine Geburtsstadt! Mareike, hattet Ihr tatsächlich 26 Grad minus im Winter? Das ist fies kalt …


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2021)

Mir hat es Dank einiger Tage Dauerfrost (-18/19 Grad) etliche meiner großen Rosen komplett runter gefroren. So, wie es aussieht, auch die große Pauls Himalaya Musk mit Gestell an den Mülltonnen. Keine Ahnung, wann/ wie ich die da raus holzen kann. Am Zaun steht die gleiche nochmal. Da traue ich mich gar nicht zu gucken. 
Angeblich sind die richtig frostfest bis Zone 4b.
https://www.helpmefind.com/gardening/l.php?l=2.4693
Sooo kalt war das gar nicht.
Ich hatte ehemals fast alle Rosen über diese Seite hinsichtlich Frosthärte gecheckt. Aber vielleicht meinen die damit nur "überlebt es". Irgendwie. 

Die Maria Lisa hat es mir von 1,5 x 2m auf 20cm (Schneehöhe bei dem Frost) runter gefroren. https://www.helpmefind.com/gardening/l.php?l=2.19219 Angesichts der Frosthärte gerade so verständlich. Zone 6b und wärmer....


----------



## Whyatt (10. Apr. 2021)

Gut überlebt haben es bei mir folgende Rambler:
Chevy Chase ranken
Chevy Chase Hochstamm
Gishlane Hochstamm
Lykkefund rankend
Bobby James rankend

Und auch Russeliana rankend

Bei Chevy sind ein Paar exponierte Triebe bis zu 50 cm abgefroren. Das ist aber nicht schlimm.
Gishlane hat die ersten Triebspitzen verloren... 5 cm, die Knospen dahinter übernehmen schon den Job.
Klimazone 7a und auch zwischen -15 und -20 diesen Winter


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2021)

Winter mit viel/ wenig Frost sind da meist gar nicht das Problem.
Sonder mehr die Wasserversorgung und ob der Boden richtig angehäufelt wurde.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Und unsere sind teilweise 40 Jahre alt. Da gab es noch Winter besonders hier im Osten.


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2021)

Anhäufeln bringt für die Triebe oben aber rein gar nichts. Das dient vor allem bei den Edelrosen dazu, dass sie bei starkem Frost nicht unter die Veredlung zurück frieren. Dann war es das nämlich. 
Meine hatten 20cm Schnee, der Boden war darunter nicht gefroren als das so knackig kalt war. Entweder hat es die zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt erwischt oder.... keine Ahnung. Wegen Maria Lisa bin ich zwar etwas traurig, 
  
aber die ging schnell runter zu schneiden, weil komplett frei stehend. Bei den anderen wird das weniger einfach.


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2021)

@Whyatt 
Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass Ghislaine de Feligonde
https://www.helpmefind.com/rose/l.php?l=2.2947
Unter Rambler fällt. Aber ja, wenn sie darf, macht sie schon ziemlich lange Triebe. 
Bei mir ist sie eine sehr große Strauchrose unter der Trauerweide in Teichnähe.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Apr. 2021)

„Ghislaine de Feligonde“
Ich habe sie vor zwei Jahren an meinen Rosenbogen gepflanzt. Jetzt im Winter sind ein paar Zweiglein zurückgefroren, aber die hätte ich ohnehin eingekürzt. Beziehungsweise: das habe ich letzte Woche gemacht. Eine andere Rose, gelb blühend, die ich für mein Spalier gekauft hatte, mickert dagegen vor sich hin und macht seit zwei Sommern keinerlei Anstalten, irgendwo hinauf zu klettern. Tse! Die werde ich jetzt umpflanzen und habe stattdessen eine Golden Gate bestellt, die ich mir schon ganz lange gewünscht habe. Habt Ihr Tipps, wie ich die Erde am Standort vorbereiten muss, damit ich an den gleichen Standort wieder eine Rose pflanzen will?


----------



## Whyatt (10. Apr. 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> @Whyatt
> Bei mir ist sie eine sehr große Strauchrose unter der Trauerweide in Teichnähe.



Ja die Gishlane ist ne ganz tolle  Die kann alles.
Meine Erfahrung mit nem Bobby James, der mal komplett abgeschnitten werden musste ist dass der in 3 Jahren genauso groß war wie zuvor.


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2021)

Hallo, 

das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Erstmal muss aber das alte weg. Bisher hab ich keine Muße dazu gefunden, aber drum herum werde ich wohl nicht kommen. 
Mein Mann wird sich freuen. Schon wieder ein Traktoranhänger voller Äste für die Deponie....


----------



## jolantha (9. Juni 2021)

Ich habe ja auch eine neue Rose entdeckt, die " Rosengarten Zweibrücken ", als Kletterrose . Da gefiel mir die Farbe so gut, und sie duftet auch 
Am 07.05. habe ich sie bekommen, und eingepflanzt. 
So sieht sie jetzt, 4 Wochen später aus :


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Juni 2021)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Ja die Gishlane ist ne ganz tolle  Die kann alles.
> Meine Erfahrung mit nem Bobby James, der mal komplett abgeschnitten werden musste ist dass der in 3 Jahren genauso groß war wie zuvor.


Ja, Bobby James wuchert auch, aber ist sehr mehltauempfindlich!

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Juni 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben…
Unsere Elfe öffnet gerade die ersten Blüten.
  
Amadeus hat den starken Rückschnitt gut vertragen und treibt schön aus. 
Bisher ist auch kein Sternrußtau zu sehen. Ob das so bleibt? 
Ob das Blütenknospen sind?

  



Papageno hat jedenfalls welche.
  


Diese Clematis blüht wie noch nie!

     


Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## MWA (10. Juni 2021)

Ich weiss nicht wie sie heisst und geschnitten wird die ganz selten. Aber schön ist sie trotzdem.


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Juni 2021)

bei dieser weiss ich auch nicht, wie die heisst. 
Die habe ich als Ableger vom Nachbarn bekommen.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2021)

das sieht ein bisschen wie eine einheimische wilde Rose aus, rosa glauca. Die finde ich sehr schön.

lg Ina


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Juni 2021)

Ja, nachdem ich in Wikipedia nachgeschaut habe könnte es die sein. Interessant. unsere hat ziemlich dunkle Hagebutten, die bis zum Frühjahr dran bleiben. Das sieht im Winter schön aus. In meinem Rosenbuch sieht sie ganz anders aus, die Rosa glauca., die Hechtrose.


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Juni 2021)

Die Elfe blüht jetzt.
    

Und die Peonien… 
    
__ Pfingstrosen sind ja auch -rosen. Also on topic!

Schönes WE euch allen!


----------



## Whyatt (13. Juni 2021)

Russeliana oder Himmelsauge im alten Zwetschgenbaum. 2012 wuzelnackt gepflanzt.
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Whyatt (14. Juni 2021)

Bobby James
Dieses Jahr mal ohne Mehltau kurz vor der Blüte
  
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Juni 2021)

Hallo Whyatt,
ist das eine Pflanze oder sind das mehrere?


----------



## Whyatt (15. Juni 2021)

Hi Chelmon,
Es ist fast nur eine Pflanze.
Zwischendrin versucht sich noch ein Geisblatt zu etablieren, hat aber wenig Chancen. Auf der abgewandten Seite wächst noch eine Chevy Chase, die allerdings unter dem Dach geleitet wird.
Der Bobby ist fast 20 Jahre und wurde vor ca 4 Jahren einmal komplett abgeschnitten.


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2021)

@Whyatt, da möchte ich aber ein neues Bild von der Bobby James, wenn sie voll erblüht ist.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Juni 2021)

ich auch. Bitte!


----------



## Whyatt (19. Juni 2021)

Ja ich gebe alles für euch nochmal während der Blütezeit bei meinen Eltern vorbeizukommen


----------



## Whyatt (19. Juni 2021)

Zur Überbrückung
Chevy Chase und Lykkefund


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Juni 2021)

Dann hier ein paar kleine:
        
und Amadeus kommt auch wieder in die Gänge.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juni 2021)

Rosen wollt ihr also sehen 
Wenn es denn sein muss....
Sie stehen im übrigen immer noch zur Abholung bereit.....


----------



## flower 1711 (20. Juni 2021)

Lykkefund lasst grüßen,

wie jedes Jahr gewaltig mit süssem Duft morgens, ein Fest für Bienen, Hummeln und Verwandte.
Leider nur ein paar Wochen. Später gibt es Hagebutten für die Vöglein.


. 

Sonnige Grüße

Reiner


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2021)

Meine Gishlaine de Feligonde an der Haustür hat losgelegt. 
2019 gepflanzt
    
Gesamtansicht


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Juni 2021)

Wie schön!


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2021)

City of York mit Veilchenblau 
  
Scharlachglut 
  
Louise Odier und Pauls Himalaya Musk an unserer Einfahrt


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> an unserer Einfahrt


Gefällt mir gut, müßte ich meine Einfahrt nur ein wenig umbauen


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2021)

Also die Einfahrt gefällt meinem Mann auch gut, aber meine Rosen in dem Ausmaß nicht so wirklich.


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juni 2021)

Meine Rosen blühen jetzt auch (fast) alle. Die letzten Wochenenden waren wir in Sangerhausen und in Erfurt auf der ega (da waren die Päonien noch in voller Blüte), das sind dann Momente, wo es noch mal eine mehr sein könnte (wurde es diesmal nicht). Die rote Kletterrose ist eine "Santana", duftet leider fast gar nicht, wird dennoch von Insekten besucht. Die gelbe ist die "Golden gate", die recht stark duftet, und jetzt nach drei Wochen über den Höhepunkt ist (das Bild ist noch vom Start). Übers restliche Jahr lassen sich neue Blüten blicken, sie ist "öfterblühend" wie die Santana, wenn man Verblühtes auch herausschneidet.


----------



## Chelmon1 (26. Juni 2021)

Unser Sorgenkind:

Wenigstens blüht sie dieses Jahr mal.

    
Aber leider hat sie auch Sternrußtau.
Ob die Päonie davor zu viel Schatten wirft und Luftbewegung verhindert?
Das Braune an den Blüten kommt vom Regen der letzten Tage. 
Da sie in den letzten Jahren dreimal verstzt wurde warte ich dieses Jahr noch ab.
Für Tipps bin ich allerdings auch dankbar.
Schachtelhalmtee gegen Pilze werde ich mal versuchen.
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2021)

Damit es hier mal weiter geht und bevor der Sturm der da kommen soll, alles zerstört....       
Leider sind die Bilder auf Grund der niedrigen Akkukapazität recht bescheiden. In echt würde sogar der Schnee neidig


----------



## jolantha (1. Juli 2021)

Am Waldrand , fast keine Sonne, aber blüht
    
  meine weiße Lieblingsrose


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Juli 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Damit es hier mal weiter geht und bevor der Sturm der da kommen soll, alles zerstört....Anhang anzeigen 226198 Anhang anzeigen 226199 Anhang anzeigen 226200 Anhang anzeigen 226201
> Leider sind die Bilder auf Grund der niedrigen Akkukapazität recht bescheiden. In echt würde sogar der Schnee neidig


Hallo Troll, ist das eine Bobby James?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2021)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> ist das eine Bobby James?


Keine Ahnung ob die einen Namen hat 
Mir wurde mal gesagt es wäre eine alte Bauernrose.
Kannst sie aber gerne mal nach ihrem Namen fragen 
Steht bei mir vor dem Garten


----------



## pipoharley (2. Juli 2021)

Na dann, hier mal unser Rosengartenweg :


----------



## Whyatt (5. Juli 2021)

Sodele
Die Bobby James allerdings noch mit vielen Knospen, also noch nicht auf ihrem Höhepunkt.
Von der anderen Seite eine Chevy Chase in rot.


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2021)

So langsam färben sich die Blüten...


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2021)

@Whyatt + @troll20 ,
Einfach nur traumhaft, Eure Rosen . Meine Rosenpracht ist schon wieder vorbei, wir hatten einen fürchterlichen Sturm. der mir die
Blüten abgerissen , und die Rosenbüsche runtergeschlagen hat.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Juli 2021)

Oh weh Jolantha! Das tut mir sehr leid zu lesen. Ich hoffe, Deine Rosen erholen sich und schenken Dir jede Menge neuer Blüten! *daumendrück*


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2021)

Mein Neuzugang, noch klein, aber schon sehr fleißig mit Blüten. 
Fotos sind mit Handy, sorry
Rosengarten Zweibrücken, Kletterrose
 .


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Aug. 2021)

Traumhafte Farbe!


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2021)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Traumhafte Farbe!


Kathrin, die ist in Natura sogar noch ein wenig dunkler und kräftiger. Kommt hier nicht richtig rüber. 
Genau wegen der Farbe hab ich mir die gekauft. 
Wenn du magst, schau mal da :
Rosengarten Zweibrücken


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Aug. 2021)

Toll! Ich habe mir gerade eine Nostalgierose Gräfin von Hardenberg gekauft – die hat einen ganz ähnlichen Ton. Die erste Blüte hat der Regen leider zerlegt, aber ich hoffe, da kommen dieses Jahr noch welche. Ich werde Bilder einstellen!


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2021)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> die hat einen ganz ähnlichen Ton.


Stimmt, die Beiden nehmen sich nicht viel. Mal abwarten, wie sie den Winter überstehen. 
Beim letzten Frost ist mir die Hälfte meiner Rosen erfroren.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (9. Aug. 2021)

Ich erinnere mich – oh weh! Hat es keines Deiner Frostopfer geschafft? Ich erinnere mich, dass wir noch gehofft hatten, dass einige wieder durchtreiben …


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2021)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Hat es keines Deiner Frostopfer geschafft?


Alles was zu kümmerlich und erfroren aussah, hab ich gleich vernichtet. 
richtig unglücklich war ich über meine ca. 10 Jahre alten Hochstammrosen, die Beide in der Krone erfroren sind.
 .


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Aug. 2021)

Oh weh, das waren ja echte Schönheiten! Da verstehe ich Deinen Kummer. Aber weißt Du was? Bei den beiden grünen Daumen, die Du zu haben scheinst, werden neue Hochstämmchen bei Dir ein wundervolles Zuhause finden und Dich mit unzähligen Blüten beschenken. *Glaskugel polier*


----------



## jolantha (14. Mai 2022)

Mein Rosengestell vor der Haustür im letzten Jahr , mit der Gishlaine de Feligonde
  
ich hoffe, ich komme noch rein in mein Häuschen


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mein Rosengestell vor der Haustür im letzten Jahr , mit der Gishlaine de Feligonde
> ich hoffe, ich komme noch rein in mein Häuschen


Du ja, aber dein Prinz wird dich so nicht erreichen


----------



## Kurt (19. Mai 2022)

Unsere Neue blüht und riecht richtig fein:  Schloss Bad Homburg (Kletterrose)


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2022)

Eine mit Mitbewohner


----------



## Marion412 (20. Mai 2022)

Meine Hochstämme haben eine Stütze bekommen


----------



## Marion412 (25. Mai 2022)

Dieses Jahr ist es erstaunlich wie früh und zahlreich die Rosen blühen.
Zu den meisten Rosen habe ich leider keine Namen, weiss immer nur wo ich ich sie her habe


----------



## Chelmon1 (25. Mai 2022)

Das stimmtMarion.Bei uns blühen sie auch schon alle. Letztes Jahr waren sie später dran.
   
Und diese „Wide„ blüht zum ersten Mal:


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2022)

Rosen aus unserem Vorgarten


----------



## Chelmon1 (30. Mai 2022)

Roland die sind wunderschön und das sind super Aufnahmen!

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 30. Mai 2022

… und hier aktuelle Handybilder von unseren Rosen…
 
Amadeus
 
Elfe
 
mit Standort


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Mai 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Rosen aus unserem Vorgarten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 260348 Anhang anzeigen 260349 Anhang anzeigen 260350 Anhang anzeigen 260351 Anhang anzeigen 260352




	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 30. Mai 2022

hallo, ist das die Nostalgie? Eine meiner Lieblingsrosen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Whyatt (4. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
Lykkefund zeigt dieses Jahr wieder was sie kann. Der ganze Baum summt und es duftet herrlich.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Juni 2022)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 30. Mai 2022
> 
> hallo, ist das die Nostalgie? Eine meiner Lieblingsrosen.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen


Keine Ahnung die Rosen waren ein Geschenk und werden von meiner Frau betreut.


----------



## Whyatt (7. Juni 2022)

Bobby James auf einem Plexiglasdach vor einer Scheune.
Inzwischen kämpft auch eine Chevy Chase und ein Geisblatt um Licht.


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2022)

Mein Dornröschen - Hauseingang
 
Das ist die Gishlaine de Feligonde


----------



## Whyatt (8. Juni 2022)

Und hier die Gishlane als Hochstamm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juni 2022)

heute ist mir nach über 30 Jahren Gartenwurschtelei auch mal die erste "normale" Beetrose in den "magnetischen" Einkaufswagen gehüpft. An sich mag ich so welche ja net weil meißt für Insekten ungeeignet

ist ne Neuzüchtung aus Steinfurt/Wetterau und heißt "Marburg800" da wir 1222 die Stadtrechte bekommen haben. Ist ne einfachblühende, insektenfreundliche Beetrose mit weißen Schalenblüten die bei jeder Blüten gänzlich andere rote Flecken-/Streifenzeichnungen aufweisen. Für dieses Jahr ist die Sorte auf 800 Exemplare limitiert worden

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (10. Juni 2022)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 260938
> Und hier die Gishlane als Hochstamm


Die ist ja auch wirklich schön . Ich hab sie nochmal als Busch . 


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ist ne Neuzüchtung aus Steinfurt/Wetterau und heißt "Marburg800"


Gibts da auch mal ein Bild von, in voller Blüte


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2022)

Hi Anne,

meine 59 of 800 hat leider erst 2 offene und eine verwelkte Blüte 



MfG Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo, nein, ich bring jetzt nicht wieder den Witz, dass meine Konifere blüht.
 

Diese Kletterrose bekommt keine Pflege, keinen Dünger und kein Wasser(außer Regen)
Das nächste Bild zeigt ihre einzige (Über)Lebensader. 
 
Erstaunlich oder?


----------



## Anja W. (12. Juni 2022)

Also manche Rosen sind echte Wunderwerke. Wir hatten im Vorgarten (Hausschatten) den Sämling einer Wildrose. Er sollte ins Wochenendhaus, aber es verblieb über fast 2 Jahre. Im Herbst hatte ich nur die fast 2m langen Triebe abgeschnitten, da sie überall durchwandern. Im Frühjahr haben wir versucht, sie auszubuddeln. Da sie zwischen anderen Büschen war, blieb fast nur ein Stock übrig. Jetzt steht sie hier im Sandboden in voller Sonne und hat schon wieder 30 cm lange Triebe! Und das fast ohne Wurzeln und Wasser


----------



## axel120470 (12. Juni 2022)

Wir waren heute in der Rosenstadt Eltville am Rhein. War echt schön .
Hier mal ein paar Bilder und Eindrücke.
( leider schon etwas spät, die Rosen sind dieses Jahr echt früh dran )
         

VG Axel


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2022)

Rosenreihe zum Nachbarn   Kletterrose am Schuppen
  weiße Lieblingsrose   und Rosen am Teichrand


----------



## Mariarid (1. Aug. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mein Dornröschen - Hauseingang
> Anhang anzeigen 260931
> Das ist die Gishlaine de Feligonde


So was wollen wir auch machen, sieht voll Schon aus


----------



## Leuchtturm86 (3. Aug. 2022)

Anfrage, hätte immer Seerosen im Teich, dies Jahr nur Blätter, warum, das denn. Selbst die Blätter haben sich gefärbt. Und fingen an Anzulaufen.  Ich habe nichts verändert an dem Becken. Bin für alles offen. Denn ohne Blumen sieht es Trostlos aus, oder gesagt wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Danke


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2022)

Mariarid schrieb:


> So was wollen wir auch machen, sieht voll Schon aus


Nimm aber ein stabiles Rankgerüst, die Gishlaine wird mächtig gewaltig


----------

